# What If the Beauty Queen becomes President.



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok I was thinking what if McCain wins the presidential race with his beautiful sidekick (Palin). A year into his presidency, he has a heart attack and dies. Palin becomes President. Now a beauty queen runs the free world and controls the most powerful military in existance. Will she feed the poor and teach us all to love each other or will she destroy our planet? What do you all think?

Can it get any worse or will it get better with a woman at the helm for once? (ha ha not Clinton either)


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

It would still be better than B. Hussein Obama


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

_"Beauty Queen?"_

That's your title for her, far from being mine.

"Level headed, intelligent, educated, experienced 'go-getter" would be more my title for Sarah Palin.

Yes, she's attractive.
Since when is that a negative attribute?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

honestly, i would PREFER her to lead the country over McCain. i love her politics and reading on some of the things she did for her state reflect very well with me as far as what a politician should be. her ideals and actions are why i am rebuplican to begin with


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> honestly, i would PREFER her to lead the country over McCain. i love her politics and reading on some of the things she did for her state reflect very well with me as far as what a politician should be. her ideals and actions are why i am rebuplican to begin with


 +1


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

bin laden could control america better than a women" sorry ladies" your just not cut out for war ... want to know what happens if america stupidly picks the old fart over obama ,, you well be picking bullets out of your teeth for the next 8 years... your great country totally ransacked ,,, end of the world is supposed to be in 2012 america picking the oldest president in history is only making your fall harder,,, if it happens my magic ball is telling me it aint going to be good,, hes old his life is nearly over you think he gives a sh*t when hes on his death bed,,,i can picture a 80 year old prez at the end of his term .. don't be so simple to let the anti-christ fool you,,, don't poke fun seriously iam not joking maybe you americans are basking in your own glory to much to notice whats going on

big things are happening in the world right now...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

cueball said:


> bin laden could control america better than a women" sorry ladies" your just not cut out for war ... want to know what happens if america stupidly picks the old fart over obama ,, you well be picking bullets out of your teeth for the next 8 years... your great country totally ransacked ,,, end of the world is supposed to be in 2012 america picking the oldest president in history is only making your fall harder,,, if it happens my magic ball is telling me it aint going to be good,, hes old his life is nearly over you think he gives a sh*t when hes on his death bed,,,i can picture a 80 year old prez at the end of his term .. don't be so simple to let the anti-christ fool you,,, don't poke fun seriously iam not joking maybe you americans are basking in your own glory to much to notice whats going on
> 
> big things are happening in the world right now...


Wow, just wow.

On a more serious note, I think Palin will make a great VP and have no qualms about it. My only fear concerning in this election is that people like cueball show up to vote for Obama.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't know what would happen... She's a weirdo. She once wanted to secede Alaska from the United States and now she's on a campaign with the slogan "Country First." Hypocrate.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Clinton's ole lady ran the country for 8 years behind the seens. I think we need a change beside this is a year of firsts


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I don't know what would happen... She's a weirdo. She once wanted to secede Alaska from the United States and now she's on a campaign with the slogan "Country First." Hypocrate.


On top of that, she is an evangelical creationist who tried to ban books she didn't like in the public library and thinks abortions should be illegal even for rape and incest victims. I can't imagine any sane person wanting her to be a heartbeat away from presidency.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I don't know what would happen... She's a weirdo. She once wanted to secede Alaska from the United States and now she's on a campaign with the slogan "Country First." Hypocrate.


Hypocrisy is almost synonymous with politics


----------



## eddiea1 (Mar 18, 2008)

cueball said:


> bin laden could control america better than a women" sorry ladies" your just not cut out for war ... want to know what happens if america stupidly picks the old fart over obama ,, you well be picking bullets out of your teeth for the next 8 years... your great country totally ransacked ,,, end of the world is supposed to be in 2012 america picking the oldest president in history is only making your fall harder,,, if it happens my magic ball is telling me it aint going to be good,, hes old his life is nearly over you think he gives a sh*t when hes on his death bed,,,i can picture a 80 year old prez at the end of his term .. don't be so simple to let the anti-christ fool you,,, don't poke fun seriously iam not joking maybe you americans are basking in your own glory to much to notice whats going on
> 
> big things are happening in the world right now...


Do you ever comment when you're sober? And they say cocain is a hell of a drug!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i am not really retard * cough cough* , i just like tossing the ball on the field for you guys to kick it, sort of thing." figger of speech".some of your responses are so snappy and quick i got to set back and laugh,,and yes most times i smoke a good joint and get right outlandish and think up crazy sh*t ..lol i am sorry fellaz this is your time to vote i wont up set no one else this is important , i think i am going to try to blend in the lounge more ha ha i am starting to look in the mirror and say CUE your a moron,,lol that ain't good.

" and as for the comment about morons like me voting for obama"
you fools, all the black people in America are voting to simply see the world first black prez you are the ones that brought them to your country put up with it..

if you ask me shes more power hungry than bush,, only she does spur of the moment power hungry things ,, from the media feed back i wouldn't trust her


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

cueball said:


> i am not really retard * cough cough* , i just like tossing the ball on the field for you guys to kick it, sort of thing." figger of speech".some of your responses are so snappy and quick i got to set back and laugh,,and yes most times i smoke a good joint and get right outlandish and think up crazy sh*t ..lol i am sorry fellaz this is your time to vote i wont up set no one else this is important , i think i am going to try to blend in the lounge more ha ha i am starting to look in the mirror and say CUE your a moron,,lol that ain't good.
> 
> *" and as for the comment about morons like me voting for obama"
> you fools, all the black people in America are voting to simply see the world first black prez you are the ones that brought them to your country put up with it..*
> ...


Wow, um, I don't know where to begin. Would you like to make a reference to smallpox-laced blankets and other past atrocities, while you're at it? Face it, most of us on this board have no more to do with the enslavement of the African people than you do.

The world's first black president? Really? Your homework assignment is to prove that Barack Obama would be the world's first black president. You might start with encyclopedia entries for "Mandela, Nelson" and "Mbeki, Thabo". Good luck.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

first black American prez i meant WANG NUT and by the slavery comment i meant back in history Americans brought them to THERE country {Americans} not you or me.dick head you guys really need to get a life go beat a dog or cat or something to get all this hate out instead of E thugin its kind of funny how behind a PC people always seem to get more bad ass than they normally are..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

yes all of you are smarter than me,, case closed i am a village retard case closed,,i cant spell case closed,, i believe in UFO's only because i support the shagharbour UFO sighting * its my home village* whats it to ya case closed,, i enjoy my pet goats there loving kind animals case closed,, i find comedy as a way to beat the blues of my normal life" i have a original brand of comedy i enjoy" case closed,, i know ZERO about America but through this web site i am hardly liking what i read from Americans case closed,,i enjoy being myself not some made up 7 foot tall 300 pound blocks of muscle with the brain power of albert einstein witch is also a millionaire on a web site talking funk about anything thats not of there taste CASE FUCKIN CLOSED GET A LIFE ,, i am not the norm i never well be i like myself...4 life

hows that for spilling your guts,,, Amen


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Don't take things so personally, man.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

um getting stoned


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm amazed anyone even reads cueballs retarded posts anymore.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Its hot


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cueball said:


> *first black American prez i meant* WANG NUT and by the slavery comment i meant back in history Americans brought them to THERE country {Americans} not you or me.dick head you guys really need to get a life go beat a dog or cat or something to get all this hate out instead of E thugin its kind of funny how behind a PC people always seem to get more bad ass than they normally are..


and cue, i love ya man, and im not trying to pick on you but you said something that annoys me dearly. obama is only half black. why is it when someone is half black they abandon their other 50% and are problaimed as just black. tiger woods isnt black, mariah carey isnt black.

hell dave mathewes was born in south africa was he not? at least calling him african makes more sense then calling obama black.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> *On top of that*, she is an evangelical creationist who tried to ban books she didn't like in the public library and thinks abortions should be illegal even for rape and incest victims. I can't imagine any sane person wanting her to be a heartbeat away from presidency.


Typical of you (these last few months) to propagate that type of bullshit without even saying anything. I don't know what happened to you when you moved out west, but I think you left some of your common sense here in the Midwest.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i got thinking last night i am a visionary or a prophet ,,i got to stick with this web site because i want to be around p fury after this election just to see how many of my ideas came true . i just hope you guys can tell the difference's between good vs bad when it comes election time.you guys fell pretty far last time got voting on a prez when his only power was just the fact his big daddy ruled your country years before " DON T BE FOOLED BY SATAN" if you have read a bible you would know what i am saying.

Satan walks among us in plain closes,he well lie to you hes your friend,he well try to make him self better than jesus he has the same powers so you follow him to hell in steed of heaven you wont even know ware your at till you get there once you have been totally fooled theres no turning back.
in November you can pick the right president and ride over the 2012 date and all is well,,,,,for the good of the world make the right choice America please-please your little brother is counting on you..WINK...


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

cueball said:


> i got thinking last night i am a visionary or a prophet ,,i got to stick with this web site because i want to be around p fury after this election just to see how many of my ideas came true . i just hope you guys can tell the difference's between good vs bad when it comes election time.you guys fell pretty far last time got voting on a prez when his only power was just the fact his big daddy ruled your country years before " DON T BE FOOLED BY SATAN" if you have read a bible you would know what i am saying.
> 
> Satan walks among us in plain closes,he well lie to you hes your friend,he well try to make him self better than jesus he has the same powers so you follow him to hell in steed of heaven you wont even know ware your at till you get there once you have been totally fooled theres no turning back.
> in November you can pick the right president and ride over the 2012 date and all is well,,,,,for the good of the world make the right choice America please-please your little brother is counting on you..WINK...


so your telling me all i have to do is vote obama and the world is fine?
cue as your "older brother" get some sleep man


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> *On top of that*, she is an evangelical creationist who tried to ban books she didn't like in the public library and thinks abortions should be illegal even for rape and incest victims. I can't imagine any sane person wanting her to be a heartbeat away from presidency.


Typical of you (these last few months) to propagate that type of bullshit without even saying anything. I don't know what happened to you when you moved out west, but I think you left some of your common sense here in the Midwest.
[/quote]

http://www.adn.com/sarah-palin/story/515512.html

According to The Anchorage Daily News, the case is unclear on the banned books.



> The stories are all suggestive, but facts are hard to come by. Did Palin actually ban books at the Wasilla Public Library?
> 
> In December 1996, Emmons told her hometown newspaper, the Frontiersman, that Palin three times asked her -- starting before she was sworn in -- about possibly removing objectionable books from the library if the need arose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> *On top of that*, she is an evangelical creationist who tried to ban books she didn't like in the public library and thinks abortions should be illegal even for rape and incest victims. I can't imagine any sane person wanting her to be a heartbeat away from presidency.


Typical of you (these last few months) to propagate that type of bullshit without even saying anything. I don't know what happened to you when you moved out west, but I think you left some of your common sense here in the Midwest.
[/quote]

WTF does my geographical location have to do with her position on abortion ? Go look it up yourself.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

cueball said:


> i got thinking last night i am a visionary or a prophet ,,i got to stick with this web site because i want to be around p fury after this election just to see how many of my ideas came true . i just hope you guys can tell the difference's between good vs bad when it comes election time.you guys fell pretty far last time got voting on a prez when his only power was just the fact his big daddy ruled your country years before " DON T BE FOOLED BY SATAN" if you have read a bible you would know what i am saying.
> 
> Satan walks among us in plain closes,he well lie to you hes your friend,he well try to make him self better than jesus he has the same powers so you follow him to hell in steed of heaven you wont even know ware your at till you get there once you have been totally fooled theres no turning back.
> in November you can pick the right president and ride over the 2012 date and all is well,,,,,for the good of the world make the right choice America please-please your little brother is counting on you..WINK...


Cue if I were you, I'd stop making retarded posts, they make you look like an ignorant fool. Also maybe at least try to use some proper grammer, its hard to even try to read your rambling posts.

Canadians arent all this stupid, just to let you guys know.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I don't know what would happen... She's a weirdo. She once wanted to secede Alaska from the United States and now she's on a campaign with the slogan "Country First." Hypocrate.


Another rumor people unfortunately still believe (kinda like how Obama is a muslim). In the Slate article I posted in the other thread, it shows this is completely false.

*Was she ever a member of the Alaskan Independence Party?

Officials from the AIP, the state's third-largest political party, have claimed that Sarah Palin attended the 1994 party convention with her husband. Public records indicate, however, that Palin has been a lifelong Republican since she first registered to vote in Alaska. Her husband Todd Palin did register as a member of the AIP-which supports holding a vote on Alaskan secession from the United States-in 1995 before reregistering as "undeclared" in 2002. According to the New York Times, Gov. Palin recorded a video segment for the party's convention this year, wishing the AIP "good luck on a successful and inspiring convention."*

Maybe I should post a link titled "Obama admits he is a muslim" then show this clip to fuel rumors:

Obama tells truth!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> I'm amazed anyone even reads cueballs retarded posts anymore.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

all this talk on religion is uncomfortable but anyhow off topic.. i had a "moron" friend once tell me how obama was the anti christ?? just for the simple fact that majority of ppl love him or worship him? but when you add up the facts it obviously doesn't make any sense..


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> *On top of that*, she is an evangelical creationist who tried to ban books she didn't like in the public library and thinks abortions should be illegal even for rape and incest victims. I can't imagine any sane person wanting her to be a heartbeat away from presidency.


Typical of you (these last few months) to propagate that type of bullshit without even saying anything. I don't know what happened to you when you moved out west, but I think you left some of your common sense here in the Midwest.
[/quote]

WTF does my geographical location have to do with her position on abortion ? Go look it up yourself.
[/quote]

I had originally bolded the part of your post I was referring to - You quoted TheWayThingsR and his ridiculously pathetic comment, and your comment to him was "on top of that." Hence you 'propagating' ridiculous lies.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

cueball said:


> i got thinking last night i am a visionary or a prophet ,,i got to stick with this web site because i want to be around p fury after this election just to see how many of my ideas came true . i just hope you guys can tell the difference's between good vs bad when it comes election time.you guys fell pretty far last time got voting on a prez when his only power was just the fact his big daddy ruled your country years before " DON T BE FOOLED BY SATAN" if you have read a bible you would know what i am saying.
> 
> Satan walks among us in plain closes,he well lie to you hes your friend,he well try to make him self better than jesus he has the same powers so you follow him to hell in steed of heaven you wont even know ware your at till you get there once you have been totally fooled theres no turning back.
> in November you can pick the right president and ride over the 2012 date and all is well,,,,,for the good of the world make the right choice America please-please your little brother is counting on you..WINK...


cue, im sorry, but sometimes im surprised you even know how to turn a computer on.


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

cueball said:


> bin laden could control america better than a women" sorry ladies" your just not cut out for war ... want to know what happens if america stupidly picks the old fart over obama ,, you well be picking bullets out of your teeth for the next 8 years... your great country totally ransacked ,,, end of the world is supposed to be in 2012 america picking the oldest president in history is only making your fall harder,,, if it happens my magic ball is telling me it aint going to be good,, hes old his life is nearly over you think he gives a sh*t when hes on his death bed,,,i can picture a 80 year old prez at the end of his term .. don't be so simple to let the anti-christ fool you,,, don't poke fun seriously iam not joking maybe you americans are basking in your own glory to much to notice whats going on
> 
> big things are happening in the world right now...


Agree


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> *On top of that*, she is an evangelical creationist who tried to ban books she didn't like in the public library and thinks abortions should be illegal even for rape and incest victims. I can't imagine any sane person wanting her to be a heartbeat away from presidency.


Typical of you (these last few months) to propagate that type of bullshit without even saying anything. I don't know what happened to you when you moved out west, but I think you left some of your common sense here in the Midwest.
[/quote]

WTF does my geographical location have to do with her position on abortion ? Go look it up yourself.
[/quote]

I had originally bolded the part of your post I was referring to - You quoted TheWayThingsR and his ridiculously pathetic comment, and your comment to him was "on top of that." Hence you 'propagating' ridiculous lies.
[/quote]

Gotcha. As far as your earlier comment, the shift in my political stance started way before I packed my bags for the West coast.

I still own a condo in Carmel; I go back once or twice a year, still like to hit Broadripple when I'm there. I do like Washington better though - there are just a lot more things to do out here.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> *On top of that*, she is an evangelical creationist who tried to ban books she didn't like in the public library and thinks abortions should be illegal even for rape and incest victims. I can't imagine any sane person wanting her to be a heartbeat away from presidency.


Typical of you (these last few months) to propagate that type of bullshit without even saying anything. I don't know what happened to you when you moved out west, but I think you left some of your common sense here in the Midwest.
[/quote]

WTF does my geographical location have to do with her position on abortion ? Go look it up yourself.
[/quote]

I had originally bolded the part of your post I was referring to - You quoted TheWayThingsR and his ridiculously pathetic comment, and your comment to him was "on top of that." Hence you 'propagating' ridiculous lies.
[/quote]

Gotcha. As far as your earlier comment, the shift in my political stance started way before I packed my bags for the West coast.

*I still own a condo in Carme*l; I go back once or twice a year, still like to hit Broadripple when I'm there. I do like Washington better though - there are just a lot more things to do out here.
[/quote]

Hey you sand baggin son of a bitch, sorry i'm







but I'm from Fishers!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

irishfan 689 said:


> *On top of that*, she is an evangelical creationist who tried to ban books she didn't like in the public library and thinks abortions should be illegal even for rape and incest victims. I can't imagine any sane person wanting her to be a heartbeat away from presidency.


Typical of you (these last few months) to propagate that type of bullshit without even saying anything. I don't know what happened to you when you moved out west, but I think you left some of your common sense here in the Midwest.
[/quote]

WTF does my geographical location have to do with her position on abortion ? Go look it up yourself.
[/quote]

I had originally bolded the part of your post I was referring to - You quoted TheWayThingsR and his ridiculously pathetic comment, and your comment to him was "on top of that." Hence you 'propagating' ridiculous lies.
[/quote]

Gotcha. As far as your earlier comment, the shift in my political stance started way before I packed my bags for the West coast.

*I still own a condo in Carme*l; I go back once or twice a year, still like to hit Broadripple when I'm there. I do like Washington better though - there are just a lot more things to do out here.
[/quote]

Hey you sand baggin son of a bitch, sorry i'm







but I'm from Fishers!








[/quote]

Nice...how's life on your side of I-69 ? This thread is turning into Hoosier Hysteria


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

not to derail, but i hate when people start copying and pasting the last post. i have to scroll through the posts i just read and after a page it turns into a repeating book

just use the "^^^" keys to respond for gods sake.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> not to derail, but i hate when people start copying and pasting the last post. i have to scroll through the posts i just read and after a page it turns into a repeating book
> 
> just use the "^^^" keys to respond for gods sake.


Whatever dude, don't know why you feel like you need to post here, you're not from Indiana


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

...is this still about sarah palin? lmfao
wtf


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Nah, nobody cares about Sarah Palin anymore...but Fishers is pretty good I guess; agreed on the fact that there's not a whole lot to do here tho


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

ICEE said:


> I'm amazed anyone even reads cueballs retarded posts anymore.











[/quote]

Whatever happened to Liquid. His posts were better.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I just want to say IBTL. Jssshhh this thread is a mess.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Fargo said:


> I'm amazed anyone even reads cueballs retarded posts anymore.











[/quote]

Whatever happened to Liquid. His posts were better.
[/quote]

Probably in jail for all his e-thugging.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

McCain is gonna win just like how Bush won.....by riggin sh*t


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

as both candidates move towards the center to get elected, i'm not sure it is going to matter which of the republicrats is chosen. i don't see congress and the president decentralizing the increased power they have...eroding our rights, more taxes, military spending, etc, etc, etc, the list goes on. Obama may show a little more restraint in some of these issues, while McCain others, but in the long run i think we are gonna be fu'd.

which leads me to say..."Can we still vote for Ron Paul?".


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

primetime3wise said:


> which leads me to say..."Can we still vote for Ron Paul?".


http://www.fivethirtyeight.com/2008/09/ron...ana-ballot.html

For now, only in Montana. I don't know if he'll be on the ballot in other states


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> McCain is gonna win just like how Bush won.....by riggin sh*t


Do you mean where people were too stupid to realize that since they wanted their votes to count, they had to f*cking get their votes right and failed to do so? If your vote is important and you don't spend enough time to check and double check to make sure you got it right, you vote for Pat Buchanan instead of Algore. That's not on Bush for those people being stupid. Neither is the part where he beat Kerry because the Democrats were too stupid to put up a viable candidate.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> McCain is gonna win just like how Bush won.....by riggin sh*t


Do you mean where people were too stupid to realize that since they wanted their votes to count, they had to f*cking get their votes right and failed to do so? If your vote is important and you don't spend enough time to check and double check to make sure you got it right, you vote for Pat Buchanan instead of Algore. That's not on Bush for those people being stupid. Neither is the part where he beat Kerry because the Democrats were too stupid to put up a viable candidate.
[/quote]
uh oh...someone is making sense. get ready for mindless reactions


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Maybe Obama wasn't talking about bitter gun owners clinging to religion, but bitter voters. People still whining about Bush and Kerry/Gore?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Iraq war is a task from God.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aYnPG-JIUI...feature=related

Christians who are excited about Palin should be careful to remember that she belongs to Assemblies of God, which is dispensationalist, which are pre-tribulationists as well - and one should understand what that implies vs other theologies before jumping on the bandwagon. I'm not judging what's right or wrong here, but one should get their facts straight.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Iraq war is a task from God.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're twisting her words. She doesn't mean that God came to Bush in a vision and he was instructed to go to Iraq. If you understand religion(which you should considering your background), you'd understand that its a metaphor just like how we are all vessels of God to do good in general. Its my task to be nice to my enemies, be a good representative of Christianity, help the oppressed etc. Stop reading politico.com.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> Iraq war is a task from God.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're twisting her words. She doesn't mean that God came to Bush in a vision and he was instructed to go to Iraq. If you understand religion(which you should considering your background), you'd understand that its a metaphor just like how we are all vessels of God to do good in general. Its my task to be nice to my enemies, be a good representative of Christianity, help the oppressed etc. Stop reading politico.com.
[/quote]

I never read politico.com, so don't assume. How is this metaphorical? She clearly said that the American soldiers being sent to Iraq are on a task from God. She did not say on a task to do good or on a task to nation-build, although I'm sure she implies that. She also said the Alaskan pipeline is God's will. Forget about Bush having a vision. How on earth is she priveleged enough to claim this war is God's task? Is God interested in a greater Iran, a Shiite empire? Please don't apologize for this misstatement. Assemblies of God has its' radical element, and it's definitely a valid question to know where she stands in all this.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Have you ever attended church? I don't know how Jewish churches talk, but in protestant places, thats just how people talk. Regardless, all your comments tell me is that you're really scared of Palin and she may be the x-factor for Mccain to win. I like how all the attention has moved away from the President lately (media and in this board) to the VP. The polls are strongly in their favor and the democrats are scrambling at anything to discredit her. LOVE IT! Shes the conservatives answer to the charismatic Barak Hussein Obama.

-For example, if you want to get really deep, consider the argument of predestination vs freewill and you will understand why she said what she did. If you dont know what that is, nevermind.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

actually obama will be the x-factor that helps mccain win


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Any religious fundamentalist is inherently dangerous - be they Muslim or Christian.

I just saw something else in an article today - what's the difference between Palin and a Muslim fundamentalist ? lipstick


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> Have you ever attended church? I don't know how Jewish churches talk, but in protestant places, thats just how people talk. Regardless, all your comments tell me is that you're really scared of Palin and she may be the x-factor for Mccain to win. I like how all the attention has moved away from the President lately (media and in this board) to the VP. The polls are strongly in their favor and the democrats are scrambling at anything to discredit her. LOVE IT! Shes the conservatives answer to the charismatic Barak Hussein Obama.
> 
> -For example, if you want to get really deep, consider the argument of predestination vs freewill and you will understand why she said what she did. If you dont know what that is, nevermind.


This is pure apologetics and denial. As an organist I've belonged to several churches, the current one Methodist, and there they rarely talk that way there, although the 7th-day adventists surely did. Palin is probably to some degree dispensationalist and believes that this war is hastening the arrival of the pretribulation rapture - again questionalbe biblically - and the arrival of the AC. But who are politicians to think they have the power to hasten such things. And predestionation vs freewill is more denial. Predestination is something that Calvinists - and the like - gleaned from some passages in Ephesians, Hebrews, and a few other places in order to justify themselves and the uselessness of works as creating to salvation. This is a woman thinking that this war is fulfilling biblical prophecy. Why will Republicans go to any extreme to apologize for this woman. I'm not apologizing for Obama's amnesty and taxes on Capital gains.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Fargo, how did your post go from "task from God" to her believing that this war is a pre-cursor to Armageddon and the anti Christ? Even for you, thats a bit of a reach.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> Fargo, how did your post go from "task from God" to her believing that this war is a pre-cursor to Armageddon and the anti Christ? Even for you, thats a bit of a reach.


Do the math. She belongs to Assemblies of God(Dispensationalism and rapture as central tenets of the faith); Why else would it be God's task to have us in Iraq unless we were leading the Middle east in the direction of dispensationalist theology? But you're right that I'm assuming too much, so let's just say I'm wrong and it's something else - say, the task of God to have us there bringing nation-building and enlightenment to Muslims living under medieval style dictators. Where does she get the hubris to claim that It's God's task for us to settle this situation by a prolonged war that causes countless deaths and perpetual chaos and a greater Shiite Iran? I don't like Biden either, but for different reasons.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

So I take it by your posts that you really believe that Obama is a racist and hates America then? Fair enough. Palin is a bible believing extremist and Obama hates white people and America.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> So I take it by your posts that you really believe that Obama is a racist and hates America then? Fair enough. Palin is a bible believing extremist and Obama hates white people and America.


Obama is half-white, so by that logic he would half-hate himself. However, his ties with his former pastor are horribly suspect, and I don't trust what his mideast policy would be - you know by now I'm an extremist when it comes to Israel - taxing capital gains is idiotic, and he's an amnesty candidate just like McCain. As far as Palin goes, I don't necessarily dislike her. I am not entirely against dispensationalism as a belief, but I don't know if that's the kind of person I want as VP. I disagree with her stance on the war pure and simple, but not because I'm against war but because I think the WOT should be fought differently. You can't overlook someone's ideology and background in politics. It's not like music where you can like the songs but stil know deep down that some musicians are fuckers. For the executive branch, ideology counts, and I thinkl it's hubris to invoke God in a controversial war like this one. Sort of avoids responsibility for terrible decision making.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Nevermind said:


> Cue if I were you, I'd stop making retarded posts, they make you look like an ignorant fool. Also maybe at least try to use some proper grammer, its hard to even try to read your rambling posts.
> 
> Canadians arent all this stupid, just to let you guys know.










um just playing around,,i am actually studying how ignorant you guys can be right now,,,stupid E thugs ,,,now this is comedy


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

cueball said:


> Cue if I were you, I'd stop making retarded posts, they make you look like an ignorant fool. Also maybe at least try to use some proper grammer, its hard to even try to read your rambling posts.
> 
> Canadians arent all this stupid, just to let you guys know.










um just playing around,,*i am actually studying* how ignorant you guys can be right now,,,stupid E thugs ,,,now this is comedy
[/quote]

For your grade 12?









I kid, I kid


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

It's funny that people put so much hope in human rulers. Jeremiah 10:23 "It does not belong to man that is walking even to direct his own step." 
Fact of the mater is that Obama/McCain don't have the ability to rule. Although they may have good motives they are not the ones Christians should be looking to.

John 18:36 Jesus answered: "My kingdom is no part of this world. If my kingdom were part of this world, my attendants would have fought that I should not be delivered up to the Jews. But, as it is, my kingdom is not from this source." 
This shows that Christians should not be looking for the government of Christ from earthly governments. It's hypocritical to claim you fight in the name of Jesus when Jesus plainly said to "love your enemy", "Turn the other cheek". Its no wonder that people look at all Christians as idiotic, because the far majority do no practice at all what Jesus preached. People have used Christianity as an excuse to rape pillage and harm there fellow man, much like Muslims, and therefor the majority of Christians are proving themselves false.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Looks like Obama plagiarized a political cartoon when he was making that pig statement about Palin

Article


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

SNL Palin Skit

Dead on skit


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i dont think palin is attractive. i think shes old.

i think the fact that she wanted alaska to secede should be enough for anyone (republican or democrat) to see shes not fit to be anywhere near the white house.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

NJ, you dont know what you're talking about


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Does anyone else resent that our choices are the geezer and Caribou Barbie vs. "He's got an oddly Arabic name" and Christopher Dodd's twin?


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I resent not having Ron Paul as the Republican choice...but good pull with the "caribou barbie" hahaha


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

because i think shes old? or because shes crazy?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Why dont you do some research and give us a report of what you find about her wanting to secede. In that post, you can tell us about your retraction.


----------



## pescadofrito (Sep 13, 2008)

She looks hot to me but that doesn't qualify her to be the VP. She has the brains too. Hopefully she doesn't become the republican party puppet and really thinks on her own.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Does anyone else resent that our choices are the geezer and Caribou Barbie vs. "He's got an oddly Arabic name" and Christopher Dodd's twin?


It is actually.. I didn't really think about it until you said that. In fact you see a lot more people saying they want to vote for McCain or "the greater good" or other phrases, simply not because they really want to but because the other candidate is so unqualified.

I think Palin is a wonderful speaker. At first Boden and other liberal outlets criticized her until she spoke and after she spoke they realized that not only is this woman attractive but she is a very good speaker and presents herself well.

If anyones interested in a good book they should check out a book called "What Obama Really Believes." And get this, it was written by an independent african american. To clarify, Obama is half black, and he was raised white with a silver spoon in his mouth from day one. He has never been on the rough side, or anything of that nature. So to claim he is even half black is almost ridiculous.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

"Obama is half black, and he was raised white with a silver spoon in his mouth from day one. He has never been on the rough side, or anything of that nature. So to claim he is even half black is almost ridiculous"

holy sh*t kind of racist wasn't that.. what do you mean by on the rough side,,? do you think any of these nuts were born in cardboard boxes there all sons & daughters of millionaires


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Hugh Hefner will run and win for state Senate.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

RohmOwner17928 said:


> If anyones interested in a good book they should check out a book called "What Obama Really Believes." And get this, it was written by an independent african american. *To clarify, Obama is half black, and he was raised white with a silver spoon in his mouth from day one. He has never been on the rough side, or anything of that nature. So to claim he is even half black is almost ridiculous.*


he is half black because one of his parents was indeed black, thats not even debatable. 
whether or not he has been on the rough side is completely irrelevant, and totally ridiculous to make mutually exclusive with a race.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Uh, ever watch Biden speak? That moron sticks his foot in his mouth so much, he'd make bush look like a genius. For example, he didn't know the difference between clean coal and normal coal and was against implementing it while Obama is for it. He criticized Obama for his commercial against Mccain being dirty. He asked that one guy in a wheelchair to stand up. He said Hillary wouldn't been a better choice for VP then himself.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

you know, she is hilarious. 
she may be one of the worst puplic speakers i have ever heard speak....
i was going to throw another video up here, but if you just do a youtube search for "palin" you can find so many examples of her talking and it ranges from somewhat cohesive to "what the f_ck are you talking about?"


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

if we call the only person in the race with ANY executive experience (no matter how brief) a beauty queen can the other two be the old POW and oprah's pet? isn't that a bit more equal?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mdrs said:


> if we call the only person in the race with ANY executive experience (no matter how brief) a beauty queen can the other two be the old POW and oprah's pet? isn't that a bit more equal?


she may be governer but guliani has far more experiance then her laughable position in alaska, she clearly has very littel experiance in forigen diplomecy, you do not go out publicly speaking about foriegn powers the way she does before her handlers quiet her down. and since when does someone running for vp get to hide from the press and be protected from any kind of questions that woulld expose her for the fraud she is.

i dont agree with chaneys extensive involvement in major govt function but there is not a chance inhell she would come even remotely close to assuming half of his roles. and n one of this has anything to do with being a woman, condi rice is exceptionally more qualified to be vp and if you compared teh two of them i would be embarased if i were condi and pallin was my boss.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Prime example of the average retards thought process out in po dunk land. How bout you jack ass's stay out of politics don't vote this year and stick to cow f*cking. You don't need all that fancy garbage we got out here in the real world you know like toothbrushes, toilet paper :laugh: real life voluntary women.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Liquid said:


> Prime example of the average retards thought process out in po dunk land. How bout you jack ass's stay out of politics don't vote this year and stick to cow f*cking. You don't need all that fancy garbage we got out here in the real world you know like toothbrushes, toilet paper :laugh: real life voluntary women.


did you not just apologize for being quick to lose your temper? pal, anytime you want to discuss facts instead of throwing the random bits you have in your mind deemed appropriate for people you don't care to understand, let me know. you'll have to be a reasonable adult, through the whole thing though.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Liquid said:


> Prime example of the average retards thought process out in po dunk land. How bout you jack ass's stay out of politics don't vote this year and stick to cow f*cking. You don't need all that fancy garbage we got out here in the real world you know like toothbrushes, toilet paper :laugh: real life voluntary women.


Let's tone it down a bit...I'd hate to have to shut this down because of ignorant, childish, degrading comments that aren't adding to the discussion.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

BioTeAcH said:


> Prime example of the average retards thought process out in po dunk land. How bout you jack ass's stay out of politics don't vote this year and stick to cow f*cking. You don't need all that fancy garbage we got out here in the real world you know like toothbrushes, toilet paper :laugh: real life voluntary women.


Let's tone it down a bit...I'd hate to have to shut this down because of ignorant, childish, degrading comments that aren't adding to the discussion.
[/quote]

what like calling Obama a muslim and making other retarded comments? little late on the moderation genius, I just call it like I see it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Liquid said:


> Prime example of the average retards thought process out in po dunk land. How bout you jack ass's stay out of politics don't vote this year and stick to cow f*cking. You don't need all that fancy garbage we got out here in the real world you know like toothbrushes, toilet paper :laugh: real life voluntary women.


Let's tone it down a bit...I'd hate to have to shut this down because of ignorant, childish, degrading comments that aren't adding to the discussion.
[/quote]

what like calling Obama a muslim and making other retarded comments? little late on the moderation genius, I just call it like I see it.
[/quote]

If you run a search for "Muslim" or "Islam" in this topic, you don't find anything where Obama is called a Muslim.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> I don't know what would happen... She's a weirdo. She once wanted to secede Alaska from the United States and now she's on a campaign with the slogan "Country First." Hypocrate.


Another rumor people unfortunately still believe (kinda like how Obama is a muslim). In the Slate article I posted in the other thread, it shows this is completely false.

*Was she ever a member of the Alaskan Independence Party?

Officials from the AIP, the state's third-largest political party, have claimed that Sarah Palin attended the 1994 party convention with her husband. Public records indicate, however, that Palin has been a lifelong Republican since she first registered to vote in Alaska. Her husband Todd Palin did register as a member of the AIP-which supports holding a vote on Alaskan secession from the United States-in 1995 before reregistering as "undeclared" in 2002. According to the New York Times, Gov. Palin recorded a video segment for the party's convention this year, wishing the AIP "good luck on a successful and inspiring convention."*

Maybe I should post a link titled "Obama admits he is a muslim" then show this clip to fuel rumors:

Obama tells truth!
[/quote]

really


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> Prime example of the average retards thought process out in po dunk land. How bout you jack ass's stay out of politics don't vote this year and stick to cow f*cking. You don't need all that fancy garbage we got out here in the real world you know like toothbrushes, toilet paper :laugh: real life voluntary women.


did you not just apologize for being quick to lose your temper? pal, anytime you want to discuss facts instead of throwing the random bits you have in your mind deemed appropriate for people you don't care to understand, let me know. you'll have to be a reasonable adult, through the whole thing though.
[/quote]

I'm not your pal and you can stick any apologies you thought you might have heard where the sun don't shine. As for reasonable adult







again I'm not here to "convince" the typical meat bag of anything nor claimed to be reasonable. I'm right, you're wrong plain and simple. The only thing you can count on from me is to throw logic in the air for the possibly "unfucked". What you do with it is up to you, to be honest I don't care any more whether this country progresses or goes down in flames because we're dealing with a cause and effect civilization. You'll either learn from your mistakes and your vote, or burn for it and rightfully so, either way I'm bringing the popcorn.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Liquid said:


> I don't know what would happen... She's a weirdo. She once wanted to secede Alaska from the United States and now she's on a campaign with the slogan "Country First." Hypocrate.


Another rumor people unfortunately still believe (kinda like how Obama is a muslim). In the Slate article I posted in the other thread, it shows this is completely false.

*Was she ever a member of the Alaskan Independence Party?

Officials from the AIP, the state's third-largest political party, have claimed that Sarah Palin attended the 1994 party convention with her husband. Public records indicate, however, that Palin has been a lifelong Republican since she first registered to vote in Alaska. Her husband Todd Palin did register as a member of the AIP-which supports holding a vote on Alaskan secession from the United States-in 1995 before reregistering as "undeclared" in 2002. According to the New York Times, Gov. Palin recorded a video segment for the party's convention this year, wishing the AIP "good luck on a successful and inspiring convention."*

Maybe I should post a link titled "Obama admits he is a muslim" then show this clip to fuel rumors:

Obama tells truth!
[/quote]

really
[/quote]

diddye wasn't calling him a Muslim...he was saying that the "Obama is a Muslim" bullshit is akin to the "Palin is a separatist Alaskan" bullshit. He was saying that rational people shouldn't believe either and shouldn't spout either as gospel.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Liquid said:


> Prime example of the average retards thought process out in po dunk land. How bout you jack ass's stay out of politics don't vote this year and stick to cow f*cking. You don't need all that fancy garbage we got out here in the real world you know like toothbrushes, toilet paper :laugh: real life voluntary women.


Let's tone it down a bit...I'd hate to have to shut this down because of ignorant, childish, degrading comments that aren't adding to the discussion.
[/quote]

what like calling Obama a muslim and making other retarded comments? little late on the moderation genius, I just call it like I see it.
[/quote]

I catch what I see...I don't read most of the crap in the lounge because it is full of BS like this and a select few wonderful individuals like you. That doesn't mean I'll sit by and do nothing when I see it. Save the "but so-and-so did this an got away with it" crap. Your example doesn't even compare.

*1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. This includes but is not limited to:
* Harrassment (including PM)
* Insults (provoked or not)
* Goading

3. Excessive use of profanity.
* Attempts to repeatedly subvert the swear filter
* Use of profanity while breaking rule #1.*

Cosider that your official warning...if you want to get into a pissing match with me, you'd better bring a bigger hose.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

BioTeAcH said:


> Prime example of the average retards thought process out in po dunk land. How bout you jack ass's stay out of politics don't vote this year and stick to cow f*cking. You don't need all that fancy garbage we got out here in the real world you know like toothbrushes, toilet paper :laugh: real life voluntary women.


Let's tone it down a bit...I'd hate to have to shut this down because of ignorant, childish, degrading comments that aren't adding to the discussion.
[/quote]

what like calling Obama a muslim and making other retarded comments? little late on the moderation genius, I just call it like I see it.
[/quote]

if you want to get into a pissing match with me, you'd better bring a bigger hose.








[/quote]

Take a wild guess where you can stick your sorry ass threats and your







E-hose.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


>










Katie Couric's expression on her face is priceless.

Cafferty doesn't f*ck around. There were a few times I thought he was gonna haul off and smack Blitzer around for sympathizing with Hillary during the Dem nomination.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


>


:laugh: Katie Couric's expression on her face is priceless.

Cafferty doesn't f*ck around. There were a few times I thought he was gonna haul off and smack Blitzer around for sympathizing with Hillary during the Dem nomination.
[/quote]

Doesn't Palin remind you of someone else, though ?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


>


:laugh: Katie Couric's expression on her face is priceless.

Cafferty doesn't f*ck around. There were a few times I thought he was gonna haul off and smack Blitzer around for sympathizing with Hillary during the Dem nomination.
[/quote]

Doesn't Palin remind you of someone else, though ?





[/quote]








Partisan loyalty or not, Reagan has to be turning over in his grave. She makes Dan Quayle look like William Shakespeare ffs.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

What in the world is she going to do while up their with Biden :laugh: The best possible thing she could probably do is possibly get Biden to ask what the f*ck is wrong with her and then she break down and cry. Sympathy might go a long way with the evangelical vote like bush's stuttering and drooling went with the retard vote. ooooooooooo I can't wait. It's going to be like a corky vs Einstein in a physics debate.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

can someone clearify all these "is she qualified?" stories by the left about palin when the lefts PRESIDENTIAL candidate has less experience then our VP nomination? and id prefer a sound reply too, not some bash response. im literally curious how such a blind eye is turned in favor of obama by you lefties


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> can someone clearify all these "is she qualified?" stories by the left about palin when the lefts PRESIDENTIAL candidate has less experience then our VP nomination? and id prefer a sound reply too, not some bash response. im literally curious how such a blind eye is turned in favor of obama by you lefties


Was "W" more qualified to lead the country then Gore or Kerry?







Let me rephrase that, If you could do it all over again, who would you give your vote to, Gore or Kerry? or Bush?

Btw I guess you didn't watch Obama school your boy McCain on "judgment" and foreign policy on Friday night... Never mind all that, Answer the above question and you'll have the answer to your question.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> can someone clearify all these "is she qualified?" stories by the left about palin when the lefts PRESIDENTIAL candidate has less experience then our VP nomination? and id prefer a sound reply too, not some bash response. im literally curious how such a blind eye is turned in favor of obama by you lefties


Was "W" more qualified to lead the country then Gore or Kerry?







Let me rephrase that, If you could do it all over again, who would you give your vote to, Gore or Kerry? or Bush?

Btw I guess you didn't watch Obama school your boy McCain on "judgment" and foreign policy on Friday night... Never mind all that, Answer the above question and you'll have the answer to your question.
[/quote]

You must not have watched the same debate as everyone else. Pathetic when the best reply Obama can come up after the debate is that "McCain didn't mention the middle class"..... Are you f*cking kidding me, the debate was on FOREIGN POLICY and Obama got his ass handed to him in that respect. Once the debate switched from the bailout, which left both candidates sputtering, McCain kicked into full gear and sank Obama. I find it funny that the best analysis of Obamas performance was that he was able to 'hold his own' LOL.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

To be fair, Obama won the first half of the debate while Mccain won the 2nd. Saying obama "schooled" Mccain just shows us the poster either didn't watch the full debate, they're extremely biased, or both. Its pretty obvious since the liberal media states that Obama didn't win decisively and he didn't do enough to convince voters.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> can someone clearify all these "is she qualified?" stories by the left about palin when the lefts PRESIDENTIAL candidate has less experience then our VP nomination? and id prefer a sound reply too, not some bash response. im literally curious how such a blind eye is turned in favor of obama by you lefties


Was "W" more qualified to lead the country then Gore or Kerry?:laugh: Let me rephrase that, If you could do it all over again, who would you give your vote to, Gore or Kerry? or Bush?

Btw I guess you didn't watch Obama school your boy McCain on "judgment" and foreign policy on Friday night... Never mind all that, Answer the above question and you'll have the answer to your question.
[/quote]

You must not have watched the same debate as everyone else. Pathetic when the best reply Obama can come up after the debate is that "McCain didn't mention the middle class"..... Are you f*cking kidding me, the debate was on FOREIGN POLICY and Obama got his ass handed to him in that respect. Once the debate switched from the bailout, which left both candidates sputtering, McCain kicked into full gear and sank Obama. I find it funny that the best analysis of Obamas performance was that he was able to 'hold his own' LOL.
[/quote]

No whats pathetic is after 26 years of doing nothing but filling his pockets with lobbyist the best reply McCain could come up with is "You don't understand". Well he's right, we don't understand why he insists on backing a bush foreign isolation policy, an Iraq war, and kissing up to Pakistan while the new Pakistani pro-al qaeda PM just got done shooting down two of our helicopter's for going after al-qaeda in "Pakistani" (Tora-bora) air space. There is a reason Musharaf "had" to step down.Prepare for the new Pakistani PM to be emboldened, Prepare for the new Pakistani Regime to call our bluff and prepare for McCain to get caught up in trying to appease them and continue to pour all our resources into Iraq while Osama remains free and al-qaeda continues to get away with murder. And apparently "Independents" disagree with your delusions.

Once again, because it was like sweet sweet music to my ears


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> can someone clearify all these "is she qualified?" stories by the left about palin when the lefts PRESIDENTIAL candidate has less experience then our VP nomination? and id prefer a sound reply too, not some bash response. im literally curious how such a blind eye is turned in favor of obama by you lefties


obama definately has far superior education and more cultural exposure for one and yes three short years in the senate is a hell of alot more political experiance then 6 years as the governer of the 4th least populated state that has the most govt funding. the mayor of detriot, chigcago, new york city, washington DC. LA, San Fran. Dallas, Atlanta, ect ect you get the point. they all face far more difficult situations the she did as governer.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

diddye said:


> To be fair, Obama won the first half of the debate while Mccain won the 2nd. Saying obama "schooled" Mccain just shows us the poster either didn't watch the full debate, they're extremely biased, or both. Its pretty obvious since the liberal media states that Obama didn't win decisively and he didn't do enough to convince voters.


mccain was "confident" in the foriegen affairs segment and was able to clearly articulate a number of specific situtaions with some name dropping HOWEVER if anyone was smart enough to think about what he was talking about in the regions he focused on it was all part of cold war politics, of course a senator who has been involved in politics since the 80's would have in depth knowledge of these issues JUST LIKE BIDEN so for all of the years of experiance in this area that McCain may bring to the table bidne more then makes up for obamas lack of strength in those areas were as palin does not provide anything to the mccain team other then being a hard core conservative and that will not help solve any problems this country faces either here or on the global level


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

*strategy:*


> a plan, method, or series of maneuvers or stratagems for obtaining a specific goal or result:


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/strategy
*tactic:*


> a plan, procedure, or expedient for promoting a desired end or result.


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/tactic
whats the difference?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> can someone clearify all these "is she qualified?" stories by the left about palin when the lefts PRESIDENTIAL candidate has less experience then our VP nomination? and id prefer a sound reply too, not some bash response. im literally curious how such a blind eye is turned in favor of obama by you lefties


She is qualified. She was born in the US, she's older than 35 and she has resided in US for over 14 years.

However, she is extremely uninformed and incredibly stupid. Foreign experience by being able to see Russia from her house ? She is just way out of her league, I am sorry. Never thought I'd see anyone that makes Bush look like a Rhodes scholar.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^ cool link. i was wondering how it was recieved by undecided votes.
i was watching it with a bunch of my friends who are pretty stout democrats. so we were making fun of skeletor the whole time, but i DVRd it and watched a bunch of it again by myself, and it seems like obama would answer with a plan or at least some resemblance of a response while mccain would either dodge the question, attack obama, or do the "well we did this.." game that a career politician can do. 
the second half mccain did make some points, but i think overall, i liked the way obama did better.

whats going to be awesome is thursday.... i cant wait to see Palin debate. hopefully she knows the job of the VP by then.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick G said:


> ^^^ cool link. i was wondering how it was recieved by undecided votes.
> i was watching it with a bunch of my friends who are pretty stout democrats. so we were making fun of skeletor the whole time, but i DVRd it and watched a bunch of it again by myself, and it seems like obama would answer with a plan or at least some resemblance of a response while mccain would either dodge the question, attack obama, or do the "well we did this.." game that a career politician can do.
> the second half mccain did make some points, but i think overall, i liked the way obama did better.
> 
> *whats going to be awesome is thursday.... i cant wait to see Palin debate. hopefully she knows the job of the VP by then.*


She'll probably be hopped up on speed and caffeine, in front of her computer reading Wikipedia for the next four days


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Um Jewelz, first of all, I was responding to the notion that Obama "schooled" Mccain. I never stated otherwise. Second of all, your link are polls from CBS and CNN-both of which have a majority of liberal voters. Likewise, the foxnews polls are the same way with their readers overwhelmingly voting for Mccain. Lastly, I'll copy and paste a snippet from your link:

"Who won the debate polls" are notoriously subjective, of course, so take them for what they're worth. "

-My take, I think Obama won, but the deviation is insignificant. It was pretty close and hardly changed the minds of the undecided.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Um Jewelz, first of all, I was responding to the notion that Obama "schooled" Mccain. I never stated otherwise. Second of all, your link are polls from CBS and CNN-both of which have a majority of liberal voters. Likewise, the foxnews polls are the same way with their readers overwhelmingly voting for Mccain. Lastly, I'll copy and paste a snippet from your link:
> 
> "Who won the debate polls" are notoriously subjective, of course, so take them for what they're worth. "
> 
> -My take, I think Obama won, but the deviation is insignificant. It was pretty close and hardly changed the minds of the undecided.


Well, I wasn't disagreeing with you necessarily.

But, just because a poll is from CBS and CNN doesn't mean it's not valid. Again, this isn't a FoxNews SMS poll where 86% thought McCain won or a MSNBC online poll where 70% thought Obama did. Actual professionally done polls are done via the phone and the results are weighted against the demographic percentage of those polled, etc...

But yeah, I agree the deviation is probably insignificant and it wont' change many minds.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> can someone clearify all these "is she qualified?" stories by the left about palin when the lefts PRESIDENTIAL candidate has less experience then our VP nomination? and id prefer a sound reply too, not some bash response. im literally curious how such a blind eye is turned in favor of obama by you lefties


*
obama definately has far superior education* and more cultural exposure for one and yes three short years in the senate is a hell of alot more political experiance then 6 years as the governer of the 4th least populated state that has the most govt funding. the mayor of detriot, chigcago, new york city, washington DC. LA, San Fran. Dallas, Atlanta, ect ect you get the point. *they all face far more difficult situations the she did as governer.*
[/quote]
first part bolded...that actually frightens me in some ways

second part bolded...bullshit


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

do explain how that second part is bullshit.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i was thinking the same thing when i read that incredibly vague and predictable response. McCain got schooled on foreign policy? ROFLMAO
> ill give you the argument that its debatable who won any of the topics, who was better and who made more sound points...but the foreign policy debate is undeniably in favor of McCain whom actually knows what the hell he's talking about.


Heh. Click here.

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_con...t_on_all_issues



> Obama is now trusted more on all 10 major issues in new Rasmussen Reports national telephone surveys Saturday and Sunday nights. He even has a statistically insignificant one-point lead over McCain in trust on the handling of the war in Iraq. Just two weeks ago, the Republican had an eight-point lead on this issue.





> *
> obama definately has far superior education*
> first part bolded...that actually frightens me in some ways


So, llatus, are you scared of the idea of education in general or is it just well-educated, thoughtful people that frighten you ? Just curious...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> So, llatus, are you scared of the idea of education in general or is it just well-educated, thoughtful people that frighten you ? Just curious...


Sure he is, why else would he think Mccains vote to invade Iraq because, "Saddam was a turrurst with weapons of mass destruction", was the right decision.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i have honestly watched that answer to the bailout question 50 times and am just left in awe. I dont care if you are left or right; that was shameful. While it was one answer, it was an incredibly incoherent answer. Seriously, she just about blurted out every talking point about the economy and tied them together with nothing. I agree with anyone that says biden and obama have had gaffes, but that answer will become legendary. Nothing Biden has said has come close to sounding as stupid as that. Maybe she was fine in alaska, but if that is all she has, then DC will eat her alive it seems. SNL took her answer and used it verbatim in their skit. They didn't even have to change her answer to the question. I wonder if they are paying her royalties.

Apparently, there are two more 'answers' that CBS is holding onto that are 'potentially embarrasing'.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I just skimmed this one I admit, but I have a question...

Do any Palin Supporters wish to retract your "Pro Palin" statements after seeing her with Katie Couric??

If that interview didn't show America her ass (not in a good way) Then I cant wait for the VP debates, it is going to be the funniest thing in years on EVERY NETWORK!!!


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I just skimmed this one I admit, but I have a question...
> 
> Do any Palin Supporters wish to retract your "Pro Palin" statements after seeing her with Katie Couric??
> 
> If that interview didn't show America her ass (not in a good way) Then I cant wait for the VP debates, it is going to be the funniest thing in years on EVERY NETWORK!!!


Although a lot of signs point to this being a terrible debate for palin, i have a feeling we may be surprised. She has certainly showed more than once that she does not do well in interviews, although he alaskan debates were actually quite good i hear. If that is the case, maybe it really is because she has such little knowledge of national issues and alaska is 'bush league'(no offense to anyone there). Obviously i can't vote, but i wonder if this will sway voters? I know you don't vote for VP, and obama has no 'executive' experience, but that answer was downright shameful.

When mccain picked palin i tried to look at it objectively. I thought, 'what does palin bring to the ticket that isn't already there?' the obvious answer is the far right religious and pro-life base. That is fine, but she does nothing to help mccain with things like foreign policy and the economy, which by all accounts are major issues in this election. The more i think about it the more i think that picking palin was a political pick to bring media to the campaign. It really did work, for awhile at least. any bump that he had is now gone, and it seems the more they let her out, the worse she appears. Sure biden has his problems, but biden also has years upon years of experience in foreign relations and stuff. The mccain pick's bump is getting smaller by the day, and it may come to a point where enough people are just pissed at the apparent lack of judgement that it may sway the election.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

In a way, because those portions of interviews have been aired, the expectations for the debate have been set to so low for her, she literally just has to show up and not stumble and fall from the stage for the media to declare the debate a draw.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> In a way, because those portions of interviews have been aired, the expectations for the debate have been set to so low for her, she literally just has to show up and not stumble and fall from the stage for the media to declare the debate a draw.


But f*ck what I'd pay to see that.. Or for her to let out some goofy hyena like cackle in the middle of one of her corkey rants. Biden has to find a happy medium to reinsure the fact thats shes a dopey ditz without pissing off feminists.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

guys, i dont think its going to be as bad as we are hoping for.
it would be awesome if it was, dont get me wrong, but ill bet they are training the hell out of her as we type so that come thursday, she appears to have some kinda clue.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^that is so funny


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick G said:


> guys, i dont think its going to be as bad as we are hoping for.
> it would be awesome if it was, dont get me wrong, but ill bet they are training the hell out of her as we type so that come thursday, she appears to have some kinda clue.


Yeah, I bet Wikipedia's bandwidth is getting maxed out....


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

true true haha


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Nick G said:


> ^^that is so funny


I like molecules. Molecules are good. Helps to feed poor people and special needs children and I'm all about special needs people. Ya see if you carry the one and subtract the 2 what you get are some good fundamentals. And me and Mccain, we will fight for these fundamentals. We won't ever tax these fundamentals. HaHaHa You know when fundamentals rear its ugly head who do you thinks has pop up and give a happy hiyo HaHaHa. No new tax's on fundamentals is what I always say. But we need your vote people kthxbai.








can I now be next VP?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i like "fungible" commodities.
its like, you know, mushrooms and stuff


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

tina fey nails the Palin impression, its almost too good.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i think the real problem is not that she cannot hold her own in a 1 on 1 interview but that she will spend a bit over a week reading federal govt for dummies and fill her pretty little head will all sorts of facts and rove rehtoric on flash cards that she will be able to use for the debate. So she might be able to use her no. 1 skill of "preparedness" to muddle her way throught the debate reguritating a whole new inventory of "insightful" remarks and whitty come backs to fleece her followers into having more confidence no her and more anger towards teh media for trying to expose ehr for the puppet that she really is. which is quite scary because this mean she would likely have a team full of advisors that have thier own agenda and we dont get to vote for them. I dont think she actaully has a single unique strategy or idea to bring to her position other then be party line republican and do what she is told.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

reminds me of someone else Nismo.

but i agree, she will be ready, i dont think that the repubs will let her go out there like the couric thing.
Biden, i think, from what i have seen, seems to be a pretty good public speaker..... probably because he has ran for positions that require a few more than a couple thousand votes to secure. 
my hope, as with the next obama mccain debate is that obama or biden can succeed in getting under their skin and really piss them off enough that they loose it. 
Mccain was close to loosing it when Obama called him out about wanting to tax health care....
i would love to see some sparks fly and see their campaign completely collapse, like it seems on the verge of now.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

she cant do any worse than Bush lol look where the country is at now a bail out... thats what bush should have done a long time ago.. he should have bailed out


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Nick G said:


> tina fey nails the Palin impression, its almost too good.











spot on.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

mcain prolly will have a heart attack..


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

which magazines do you guys read?

For me, i read all of them.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

scrubbs said:


> which magazines do you guys read?
> 
> For me, i read all of them.


screw prepared, she's an idiot.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Alaska is like a microchasm of america - Sarah Palin

Ya right.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Scrappy said:


> Alaska is like a microchasm of america - Sarah Palin
> 
> Ya right.


yeah that was my favorite line as well 
she is hilarious.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

> The McCain campaign released a photo of Sarah Palin preparing for her presidential debate Thursday night at John McCain's Sedona, Arizona ranch.
> 
> "The serenity and beauty of this setting has contributed to what can be characterized as a relaxed environment," the McCain campaign said.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> > The McCain campaign released a photo of Sarah Palin preparing for her presidential debate Thursday night at John McCain's Sedona, Arizona ranch.
> >
> > "The serenity and beauty of this setting has contributed to what can be characterized as a relaxed environment," the McCain campaign said.


ugh this is who people seriously want for VP? a soccer mom that has to run off to the spa for a week to learn how to do her job when things get difficult?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

WHAT THE f*ck!?






[email protected] clown ass...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> WHAT THE f*ck!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










what a dumb bitch


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i keep clicking on the video but it doesnt load...i wanna see
lol @ icee's response


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I can never see Youtube videos from work


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> > The McCain campaign released a photo of Sarah Palin preparing for her presidential debate Thursday night at John McCain's Sedona, Arizona ranch.
> >
> > "The serenity and beauty of this setting has contributed to what can be characterized as a relaxed environment," the McCain campaign said.


ugh this is who people seriously want for VP? a soccer mom that has to run off to the spa for a week to learn how to do her job when things get difficult?
[/quote]

So now she isn't allowed to practice and prepare for an incredibly important debate? Where in the hell do you get off making fun of somebody for preparing for something thats incredibly important for their future?

you are a joke.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

jewelz, it's the interview between couric and palin, where couric asks her what makes her qualified on foreign policy, and she says i live right in-between russia and canada, our people are always crossing the borders etc...then couric asks, so just because you live near them, that makes you qualified? have you ever had any formal diplomatic talks with either...and palin dances around again, ohh blah blah blah, i live near them.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> jewelz, it's the interview between couric and palin, where couric asks her what makes her qualified on foreign policy, and she says i live right in-between russia and canada, our people are always crossing the borders etc...then couric asks, so just because you live near them, that makes you qualified? have you ever had any formal diplomatic talks with either...and palin dances around again, ohh blah blah blah, i live near them.


really? uff...thats a stupid response. thats like us being in discussion with italy over some arms deal and me saying, "HEY I LIVED IN LITTLE ITALY FOR 4 YEARS, LET ME TALK!"


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> jewelz, it's the interview between couric and palin, where couric asks her what makes her qualified on foreign policy, and she says i live right in-between russia and canada, our people are always crossing the borders etc...then couric asks, so just because you live near them, that makes you qualified? have you ever had any formal diplomatic talks with either...and palin dances around again, ohh blah blah blah, i live near them.


really? uff...thats a stupid response. thats like us being in discussion with italy over some arms deal and me saying, "HEY I LIVED IN LITTLE ITALY FOR 4 YEARS, LET ME TALK!"
[/quote]

No, it would be like the same scenario, except for you saying, "I fantasized about f*cking Sophia Loren once or twice, before she got old, so I should talk."


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> > The McCain campaign released a photo of Sarah Palin preparing for her presidential debate Thursday night at John McCain's Sedona, Arizona ranch.
> >
> > "The serenity and beauty of this setting has contributed to what can be characterized as a relaxed environment," the McCain campaign said.


ugh this is who people seriously want for VP? a soccer mom that has to run off to the spa for a week to learn how to do her job when things get difficult?
[/quote]

So now she isn't allowed to practice and prepare for an incredibly important debate? Where in the hell do you get off making fun of somebody for preparing for something thats incredibly important for their future?

you are a joke.
[/quote]

its one thing to prepare by getting your thoughts together and composing a strategy, like if you have to take a test and you actually did all of the homework and studied and learned the material. its another to be coached to present your self as being qualifed for a job you cannot possibly perform.

if you applied to a job based on the fact that you liked the title or someone told you they think you look like you should be in that position but you dont have the necesssary experiance. you cant be the ngiht manager at bestbuy and expect to be take seriously when you apply to be the senior VP of microsoft no matter how much you bulk up and try to pretend your qualified.

the first thing anyone would look at is your resume and hers does not qualify but you say hey lets bring her in and see what she has to say, well she has failed to show up for a numebr of those interviews and the ones she has gone to she has failed misserably.

in the real world her resume whould have been in the shredder unfortuately politics do not follow the rules of logic and half the voting population she is trying to appeal to has never applied to a job that requires a resume so they would not understand this logic.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

so you don't like the woman and now the people she's going after don't apply for jobs that require resumes? that aside, if she would get a nod from oprah after a few years of watching other people play government whilst being a community orgainizer you'd just ignore her lack of experience?

i don't even see how anyone in this thread can honestly make the case that this is anything other than a sh*t on palin thread. you haven't even come close to discussing qualifications since the OP copy/pasted a cute little "comparison" of the two and then everyone sh*t on how "stupid" palin is.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> in the real world her resume whould have been in the shredder unfortuately politics do not follow the rules of logic and half the voting population she is trying to appeal to has never applied to a job that requires a resume so they would not understand this logic.


Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mdrs said:


> so you don't like the woman and now the people she's going after don't apply for jobs that require resumes? that aside, if she would get a nod from oprah after a few years of watching other people play government whilst being a community orgainizer you'd just ignore her lack of experience?
> 
> i don't even see how anyone in this thread can honestly make the case that this is anything other than a sh*t on palin thread. you haven't even come close to discussing qualifications since the OP copy/pasted a cute little "comparison" of the two and then everyone sh*t on how "stupid" palin is.


it has very little to do with my personal feeling towards her, i dont like the prospect of her possibly being vp or worst acse senario president.

i could care less what oprah endorses however unfortunately she does have a lot of sheeple followers.

i dont see how you are putting the responsability on us to prove she is not qualified when she ahs spent teh last month proving over and over that she is not qualified. i was watching one of her supporters debat james carvile on her qualifications an it was making me cringe that this woman was trying to justify palins numerous mistakes.

These arent just mistakes like jumbling words these are clearly a woman rambling on trying to talk her way out of questions she cannot honestly answer. people can make up any number of excuse for her like she is being over handled or given too much information. These are not excuses that are exceptable for someone running to be the back up for the president, a position that will put alot more pressure on someone then talking to katie couric. Where foriegn policy requires alot more then looking at a land mass that is foriegn soil.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

mdrs said:


> so you don't like the woman and now the people she's going after don't apply for jobs that require resumes? that aside, if she would get a nod from oprah after a few years of watching other people play government whilst being a community orgainizer you'd just ignore her lack of experience?
> 
> i don't even see how anyone in this thread can honestly make the case that this is anything other than a sh*t on palin thread. you haven't even come close to discussing qualifications since the OP copy/pasted a cute little "comparison" of the two and then everyone sh*t on how "stupid" palin is.


dude, im not trying to get into this argument, but this thread has basically followed the countries palin bubble from its inception
first it was "oh wow, this is crazy, pretty cool, who is this chick, bla bla bla"
then it was "oh, there is some dirt, but that isnt any different than any other politician"
now its "did you hear what thar brain moron had to say? nothing at all"
and the fact that she cant articulate a thought during an interview that isnt scripted is not really debatable, its in the videos.
so now, yes, its "make fun of palin" thread, but i think that the vast majority of the country that has seen her interviews is saying the exact same thing.

and whether u like obama or mccain you cant deny the fact that she looks like a complete blubbering idiot in the videos.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

if most of the rest of the country feels that way then why is it the same three or four people here that keep finding snl skits and interview clips while playing grab ass?

hey i found video where she says something stuipd HIGH FIVE!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

mdrs said:


> if most of the rest of the country feels that way then why is it the same three or four people here that keep finding snl skits and interview clips while playing grab ass?
> 
> hey i found video where she says something stuipd HIGH FIVE!











you paint such a pathetic but accurate picture


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> if most of the rest of the country feels that way then why is it the same three or four people here that keep finding snl skits and interview clips while playing grab ass?
> 
> hey i found video where she says something stuipd HIGH FIVE!


I dunno, I suspect it's the same reason why the same three or four people come in here to defend her.

Or, it could be that most of the rest of the country hasn't found it's way to Piranha Fury's Lounge forum yet...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> if most of the rest of the country feels that way then why is it the same three or four people here that keep finding snl skits and interview clips while playing grab ass?
> 
> hey i found video where she says something stuipd HIGH FIVE!


Some would like to discuss the possibility of the clown from the Simpsons possibly becoming the next VP of the United States. Under your logic I could always ask why the same two jackass's keep showing up to defend this retard.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> I dunno, I suspect it's the same reason why the same three or four people come in here to defend her.
> 
> Or, it could be that most of the rest of the country hasn't found it's way to Piranha Fury's Lounge forum yet...


well this IS the place to talk politics. fox news just had a special where they mentioned the pfury lounge and its attention its getting from both sides of the isle.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

mdrs said:


> if most of the rest of the country feels that way then why is it the same three or four people here that keep finding snl skits and interview clips while playing grab ass?
> 
> hey i found video where she says something stuipd HIGH FIVE!


admit it....
you wish there were videos of the same stupidity as Palins.
hell, there is a video where Biden is drunk and sounds dumb, but not nearly as dumb as Palin. 
you dont think she acts like a complete moron man? you honestly dont see it?

oh, and i never got any invite to play grab ass....
/feels let down.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I dunno, I suspect it's the same reason why the same three or four people come in here to defend her.
> 
> Or, it could be that most of the rest of the country hasn't found it's way to Piranha Fury's Lounge forum yet...


well this IS the place to talk politics. *fox news just had a special where they mentioned the pfury lounge and its attention its getting from both sides of the isle.*
[/quote]

Figures :laugh:


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Liquid said:


> if most of the rest of the country feels that way then why is it the same three or four people here that keep finding snl skits and interview clips while playing grab ass?
> 
> hey i found video where she says something stuipd HIGH FIVE!


Some would like to discuss the possibility of the clown from the Simpsons possibly becoming the next VP of the United States. Under your logic I could always ask why the same two jackass's keep showing up to defend this retard.
[/quote]


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

jewlz,

while i will mourn for those who haven't found the lounge, i still need a bit of clarification with that answer. according to some other posters here i either got lost here on the way to the farm animal i was about to molest or i'm not smart enough to have filled out a resume for higher employment so i'll need a real answer.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> jewlz,
> 
> while i will mourn for those who haven't found the lounge, i still need a bit of clarification with that answer. according to some other posters here i either got lost here on the way to the farm animal i was about to molest or i'm not smart enough to have filled out a resume for higher employment so i'll need a real answer.


What is all of the above Alex







I kid I kid


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> jewlz,
> 
> while i will mourn for those who haven't found the lounge, i still need a bit of clarification with that answer. according to some other posters here i either got lost here on the way to the farm animal i was about to molest or i'm not smart enough to have filled out a resume for higher employment so i'll need a real answer.


Your original question was "if most of the rest of the country feels that way then why is it the same three or four people here that keep finding snl skits and interview clips while playing grab ass?"

Well, the first part of your question has nothing to do with the second part. BTW, I actually never stated how "most of the rest of the country" feels necessarily but there's no doubt that her image's taken a hit last couple of weeks. We can go research some opinion polls, if you like. Still have no idea what you're getting with the same 3/4 people posting her videos on here. People in the Lounge that like to talk politics will engage in stuff like that; so what, if one or two more people start posting that stuff, that'll convince you that the rest of the country agrees too ?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

i'm stating that rather than a thread about actual discussion, this thread is all about crapping on some woman who apparently is not qualified in an election where few are (including the democratic candidate) but SHE's special?

i mentioned the rest of the country in response to nick saying he believed the "vast majority" of the nation who's seen these video snippets are also against palin.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mdrs said:


> i'm stating that rather than a thread about actual discussion, this thread is all about crapping on some woman who apparently is not qualified in an election where few are (including the democratic candidate) but SHE's special?
> 
> i mentioned the rest of the country in response to nick saying he believed the "vast majority" of the nation who's seen these video snippets are also against palin.


you want to talk about issues? isn't that convenient...your entire party seems to want to talk about muslim obama, rev wright, hussein is his middle name...for 200 trebek, and the grandaddy of them all, lipstick on a pig. lipstick on a f*cking pig!!! yeah, those are really the important issues, not what retarded sh*t the VP candidate spews from her filthy mouth.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

mdrs..... maybe im overstating, and maybe im partial... maybe im surrounded by democrats who enjoy laughing at her, but i try to be objective with these kinds of things, she hasnt really given me a reason to believe she isnt an idiot... and i usually assume people arent stupid off the bat, and that wasnt different with her. 
I dont see how a rational thinking person, such as yourself, can take these instances where she has proved to be incapable of public speaking, coupled with research of past things she has done and said ..... She said it was "gods will" to build a natural gas pipeline..... out loud she said that... even in the face of experts telling her it was a bad idea. 
she hasnt done much to prove she isnt an idiot, is basically my point. 
And yes obama also doesnt have much experience, but at least he doesnt present himself as a total moron. 
surely u can support your candidate, but how can you defend Palin? 
give me a reason that she isnt an idiot.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

r1dermon,

you can talk about "my party" all you want. go ahead and do a search and tell me the number of times i've personally said i care about his middle name, religion, the wacky pastor he knows, some stupid remark he made on letterman, or any of the other crap you assume i care about. i didn't say i would like to discuss issues i don't bring up about a party every liberal assigns me to just because i'm not a liberal.

why do so many people duck and cover when asked about actual issues? i don't care about democratic or republican talking points. i just think people should be able to talk about this without spewing bile at everyone who might support "the other party".

and to clarify for you since you have trouble seeing on your own, a fanatic doesn't want to talk about the issues. they mock, dismiss, insult, and well damn near anything other than have rational discussion. when have you known me to do these things? just because we don't agree on a lot politically doesn't mean you get to lump me in with whatever political cliche you find appropriate. if you're so totally right when it comes to people and politics, you should WANT to talk just to convince others.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> r1dermon,
> 
> you can talk about "my party" all you want. go ahead and do a search and tell me the number of times i've personally said i care about his middle name, religion, the wacky pastor he knows, some stupid remark he made on letterman, or any of the other crap you assume i care about. i didn't say i would like to discuss issues i don't bring up about a party every liberal assigns me to just because i'm not a liberal.
> 
> why do so many people duck and cover when asked about actual issues? i don't care about democratic or republican talking points. i just think people should be able to talk about this without spewing bile at everyone who might support "the other party".


Spin it any way you want, if you're not holding your party accountable, which obviously you don't on any level. Then you are a part of the "Major" problem we have in this country.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Liquid said:


> r1dermon,
> 
> you can talk about "my party" all you want. go ahead and do a search and tell me the number of times i've personally said i care about his middle name, religion, the wacky pastor he knows, some stupid remark he made on letterman, or any of the other crap you assume i care about. i didn't say i would like to discuss issues i don't bring up about a party every liberal assigns me to just because i'm not a liberal.
> 
> why do so many people duck and cover when asked about actual issues? i don't care about democratic or republican talking points. i just think people should be able to talk about this without spewing bile at everyone who might support "the other party".


Spin it any way you want, if you're not holding your party accountable, which obviously you don't on any level. Then you are a part of the "Major" problem we have in this country.
[/quote]

and just tell me how i'm not holding "my" party accountable. dude, as you, r1der, nick, and most other liberals on this site don't seem to get, they're NOT my party anymore. in what way could i hold them any more accountable? i'm conservative and "my party" is not anymore. but i'm not a liberal, i'll be honest. however, that doesn't make me a reupblican.

either way, the issue is with cultural degradation, not with a political ideology. and until more people see things that way, we'll be waiting for the next "change" candidate to run for office and fix our lives for us.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

too bad Ann Coulter didn't write a book on "How to argue with an Independent"


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i never meant anything against you or your party, i was strictly talking about ur defending (more or less defending) Palin.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Liquid said:


> too bad Ann Coulter didn't write a book on "How to argue with an Independent"


the exact kind of reason i've come to expect from you. at least other liberals can come back with something other than cute little remarks and 12 year old girl smileys.

and nick, they are NOT my party. but i am playing devil's advocate. in this case, we have a bunch of youtubers coming up with bad clips. great. anyone on tv that much has a blooper reel. notice how i don't post anything about obama and a teleprompter? there's a reason.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> too bad Ann Coulter didn't write a book on "How to argue with an Independent"


the exact kind of reason i've come to expect from you. at least other liberals can come back with something other than cute little remarks and 12 year old girl smileys.







*Broken by 4 O'clock*

and nick, they are NOT my party. but i am playing devil's advocate. in this case, we have a bunch of youtubers coming up with bad clips. great. anyone on tv that much has a blooper reel. notice how i don't post anything about obama and a teleprompter? there's a reason.
*Anyone put a gun to her head and tell her to say something stupid?
Don't jump out of the republican boat now, wheres the fun in that?*
[/quote]


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> i'm stating that rather than a thread about actual discussion, this thread is all about crapping on some woman who apparently is not qualified in an election where few are (including the democratic candidate) but SHE's special?
> 
> i mentioned the rest of the country in response to nick saying he believed the "vast majority" of the nation who's seen these video snippets are also against palin.


Probably true, but one reason there is no discussion is because conservatives are not coming to her defense. So now it's turned from the thread where people are crapping on the woman to the thread where one person (you) is complaining about people crapping on the woman and everyone else is justifying it. To steer a thread towards discussion, we probably need some more conservatives to explain why they believe she is a good candidate. Some notable conservatives in the media have already jumped the ship - David Frum, George Will , Kathleen Parker.

BTW, posting youtube videos of her interviewis fair and not an ad hominem. It's not like people are posting photoshopped pictures of her cuddling with bin Laden and Hitler. These youtube videos are relevant to the issues because it demonstrates her knowledge of the issues, or lack thereof.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

You guys are pretty naive if you think Obama had as much experience half a year ago. Face it, both of them are inexperienced. The difference is that Obama had some time to study.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> You guys are pretty naive if you think Obama had as much experience half a year ago. Face it, both of them are inexperienced. The difference is that Obama had some time to study.


really how much time did obama need in 2002 to study the conclusion that Iraq was not a threat nor had anything to do with 9/11 and was actually a counter balance to Iran.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Why don't you actually post something relevant and stop changing the subject. Stop acting like a smartass. Better yet, stop replying to me and I'll do you the same favor.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mdrs said:


> r1dermon,
> 
> you can talk about "my party" all you want. go ahead and do a search and tell me the number of times i've personally said i care about his middle name, religion, the wacky pastor he knows, some stupid remark he made on letterman, or any of the other crap you assume i care about. i didn't say i would like to discuss issues i don't bring up about a party every liberal assigns me to just because i'm not a liberal.
> 
> ...


i explained to you that your party wants to dance around the issues...i never said YOU did mdrs, i know you're always pointing out specific issues and engaging in intellectual, thought driven responses and ideas.

issues sir, issues. issues are being danced around, what are the issues? i've not heard sarah palin talk about them once. the party that you subscribe to, supports the hussein is his middle name, he's a muslim, lipstick on a pig...etc...you subscribe to that thought process.

listen, point is, you claim that the dems, the uber left...etc are dancing around the issues, when in-fact, right wing news-media is throwing up silly garbage rhetoric at every chance they get! im talking about sarah palin herself, with her own words, her breath, bumbles horribly attempting to qualify herself as having foreign policy experience because she lives near russia. this was a great opportunity to mention bidens recent misstep about FDR (im sure you can find it somewhere on your own). but at least biden wasn't trying to qualify himself for the position applied for...

no hard feelings mdrs, im just trying to seperate what i was saying, from insignificant garbage...much like lipstick on a pig. the truth is, as someone already said, she hasn't given me a reason politically, to vote for her cause. all she's said is emotional babble about how she's a soccer mom and she hunts...not enough for me man, sorry, i have standards for whom i vote for, im not into the MTV scene.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> You guys are pretty naive if you think Obama had as much experience half a year ago. Face it, both of them are inexperienced. The difference is that Obama had some time to study.


Well, I can't speak for others but my beef is not with her lack of experience - Abe Lincoln didn't have much either, so experience or lack of experience is not necessarily the deciding factor. It's not lack of experience, it's lack of knowledge, lack of understanding and lack of intelligence she displayed in her few interviews. That's what the videos that have been posted here suggest - maybe we are not trying to pile on her or insult anyone, but rather show that she's unfit for the job.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I think her weakness is foreign policy which is also Obamas. Thats why he picked Biden in the first place. Palin's strength is her domestic policy. I honestly think she's the female version of Obama. Both read speeches really well but when they go off track, they seem to struggle more.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> I think her weakness is foreign policy which is also Obamas. Thats why he picked Biden in the first place. Palin's strength is her domestic policy. I honestly think she's the female version of Obama. Both read speeches really well but when they go off track, they seem to struggle more.


Have you ever seen Obama struggle with answering questions in interviews like she has ?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Why don't you actually post something relevant and stop changing the subject. Stop acting like a smartass. Better yet, stop replying to me and I'll do you the same favor.


How's it not relevant? because you can't argue it? Makes sense. You make a comment about Obama's experience saying "He's had some time to study". I reply with asking Obama needing time to study for what when in 2002 he was one of the few to argue about Iraq, what only history has deemed a reality and somehow I'm changing the subject? What is this some new kind of right wing rope a dope? When met with logic accuse of changing the subject :laugh: go cry to somebody else.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I think her problem is that when she's stuck, she babbles on repeating the same scripted things. When Obama struggles, he seems as if his mind is wandering and spaces out. For example, he'll say one thing in one interview, but counters it a couple days later. He has however improved in that aspect. The media isn't helping much either.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> I think her problem is that when she's stuck, she babbles on repeating the same scripted things. When Obama struggles, he seems as if his mind is wandering and spaces out. For example, he'll say one thing in one interview, but counters it a couple days later. He has however improved in that aspect. The media isn't helping much either.


I think nobody really cares what you think because your opinions are about as credible as Fox News Reports.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

diddye said:


> I think her weakness is foreign policy which is also Obamas. Thats why he picked Biden in the first place. Palin's strength is her domestic policy. I honestly think she's the female version of Obama. Both read speeches really well but when they go off track, they seem to struggle more.


have you heard her say anything about domestic policy that wasnt nonesense or something that McCain hasnt also said repeatedly because i havent. she regularly spins the topic to mccains fight against earmarks which we should all know by now that she took plenty advantage of those while in office in alaska. and when she isnt blabbering about that she spits out some inconherent crap about healthcare or oil and niehter of her statements about those amount to anything that makes sense.

MDRS i have contributed several very clear post to this thread specifically calling her out for her short commings maybe you need to get your head out of palin mode and begin to comprehend logical thought again.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I think her comments on energy are spot on. She knows a decent amount since her state is so important in that aspect to our country. What about her stance about drilling in anwar is incoherent? Shes strong on fighting corruption and isn't afraid to risk her political career. Earmark-wise, Biden and Obama keep attacking her on the bridge to nowhere, however factcheck tells us that both of them voted for it twice.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

actually, alaska doesnt produce much more energy than any other state....
http://tonto.eia.doe.gov/state/


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

diddye said:


> I think her comments on energy are spot on. She knows a decent amount since her state is so important in that aspect to our country. What about her stance about drilling in anwar is incoherent? Shes strong on fighting corruption and isn't afraid to risk her political career. Earmark-wise, Biden and Obama keep attacking her on the bridge to nowhere, however factcheck tells us that both of them voted for it twice.


and two or three pages back her response at that town hall was coherent? ok so she doesnt seem to think there is any reason not to drill in anwar, thats fine but how much of a resolution is it to tap the few reserves we have dry? what is her plan after oil?

anwar is not going to reduce the cost of gas for us here at home infact its probably cheaper to get oil from teh saudis other oil producing suppliers that already have the wells and infrastructure in place.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

McCain and Palin are gonna make Bush look like a Saint...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> I think her comments on energy are spot on. She knows a decent amount since her state is so important in that aspect to our country. What about her stance about drilling in anwar is incoherent? Shes strong on fighting corruption and isn't afraid to risk her political career. Earmark-wise, Biden and Obama keep attacking her on the bridge to nowhere, however factcheck tells us that both of them voted for it twice.


anwar is not going to reduce the cost of gas for us here at home infact its probably cheaper to get oil from teh saudis other oil producing suppliers that already have the wells and infrastructure in place.
[/quote]

Not only that, but at peak production we'd still have to import 2/3's of our oil. Better off investing in alternatives and importing them as well.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> I think her comments on energy are spot on. She knows a decent amount since her state is so important in that aspect to our country. What about her stance about drilling in anwar is incoherent? Shes strong on fighting corruption and isn't afraid to risk her political career. Earmark-wise, Biden and Obama keep attacking her on the bridge to nowhere, however factcheck tells us that both of them voted for it twice.


OK, the bridge to nowhere thing. First of all, I don't believe Obama/Biden attacked her for it and will gladly admit that I am wrong if you can cite me the source. Second, the criticism came from media and other sources not because she accepted it but because on all the campaign stops she would say "I said thanks but no thanks to bridge to nowhere" while she was initially a proponent of it and still took the money and spent it elsewhere


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I do think she overuses the "thanks but no thanks". Its a stupid phrase we only need to hear twice. Nick, according to your link,

-"Excluding Federal offshore production, Alaska ranks second in the Nation in crude oil production"

-"The Trans-Alaska Pipeline can pump up to 2.1 million barrels of crude oil per day, more than any other crude oil pipeline in the United States."

For the record, I dont support drilling in anwar, but I don't feel strongly for either side. I think we need more offshore drilling, nuke energy, and alternative fuels. Jewelz, I'm kinda tired, so I'll try to find some info for you tomorrow about Obama/Biden attacking her.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

When asked, "What other decisions she has disagreed with beside *Roe v Wade*, she answers with... *Roe v Wade*... along with some more clouded babble about "issues she would take issue with in the great history of Umeerika rabble in what instances Charlie rabble wait you're not Charlie abc 123 I'll try to find some for ya and bring em back kek kek


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

this is the reason why republicans won last 2 elections. there's no such thing as the democratic party, just the republican and the anti-republican party.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Boobah said:


> this is the reason why republicans won last 2 elections. there's no such thing as the democratic party, just the republican and the anti-republican party.


I got to disagree with you on that one. The reason why republicans won the last two elections is because of the combination of corporate fat cats looking to cash in on what Clinton built and American dumb ass baby Jesus loving Ricky Bobbies that bought into their bullshit. Bush dodges a draft but I guess all you really need is to love baby Jesus and wear a stupid ass cowboy hat to win the Presidency. We wouldn't want none of dem educated people with their fancy words running this country now.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

the reason bush got re-elected was because he effectively made everyone interested in gay marraige so that noone would wonder why the f*ck we were in iraq. he won the second time because a little more than half of the country was stupid.
and Kerry let him do it by being too passive and not wanting to seem anti-patriotic by campaigning against a disaster of a war. i blame him as much as the people who voted because he did nothing to cash in on all bushes mistakes, and just kinda took the label of being a flip-flopper.

i lost all interest in politics after that election, but im starting to get back into it, its fun when u have the hope that you may actually not live in a country full of morons.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Nick G said:


> the reason bush got re-elected was because he effectively made everyone interested in gay marraige so that noone would wonder why the f*ck we were in iraq. he won the second time because a little more than half of the country was stupid.
> and Kerry let him do it by being too passive and not wanting to seem anti-patriotic by campaigning against a disaster of a war. i blame him as much as the people who voted because he did nothing to cash in on all bushes mistakes, and just kinda took the label of being a flip-flopper.
> 
> i lost all interest in politics after that election, but im starting to get back into it, its fun when u have the hope that you may actually not live in a country full of morons.


agreed,







I guess its just been hard for me to forgive America for voting that piece of crap not once but twice into office.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

check this out: its a fun game to play tonight:
http://www.palinbingo.com/


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i really want obama to win, goooooooooooooo obama


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Liquid said:


> this is the reason why republicans won last 2 elections. there's no such thing as the democratic party, just the republican and the anti-republican party.


I got to disagree with you on that one. The reason why republicans won the last two elections is because of the combination of corporate fat cats looking to cash in on what Clinton built and American dumb ass baby Jesus loving Ricky Bobbies that bought into their bullshit. Bush dodges a draft but I guess all you really need is to love baby Jesus and wear a stupid ass cowboy hat to win the Presidency. We wouldn't want none of dem educated people with their fancy words running this country now.
[/quote]

or maybe b/c i've never heard democrats speak positively about their own candidates, just bash the republican candidates.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

you mean until now?
cus i like obama. i never was fond of dem. candidates in the past, though..... i thought clinton worked his ass off.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Boobah said:


> this is the reason why republicans won last 2 elections. there's no such thing as the democratic party, just the republican and the anti-republican party.


I got to disagree with you on that one. The reason why republicans won the last two elections is because of the combination of corporate fat cats looking to cash in on what Clinton built and American dumb ass baby Jesus loving Ricky Bobbies that bought into their bullshit. Bush dodges a draft but I guess all you really need is to love baby Jesus and wear a stupid ass cowboy hat to win the Presidency. We wouldn't want none of dem educated people with their fancy words running this country now.
[/quote]

or maybe b/c i've never heard democrats speak positively about their own candidates, just bash the republican candidates.
[/quote]

Uh huh...

Except for the brief period of time right after he picked Palin, all I heard from staunch Republicans is how McCain sucks, but they must vote for him anyway to stop the evil terrorist baby killer B. Hussein Obama


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> this is the reason why republicans won last 2 elections. there's no such thing as the democratic party, just the republican and the anti-republican party.


I got to disagree with you on that one. The reason why republicans won the last two elections is because of the combination of corporate fat cats looking to cash in on what Clinton built and American dumb ass baby Jesus loving Ricky Bobbies that bought into their bullshit. Bush dodges a draft but I guess all you really need is to love baby Jesus and wear a stupid ass cowboy hat to win the Presidency. We wouldn't want none of dem educated people with their fancy words running this country now.
[/quote]

or maybe b/c i've never heard democrats speak positively about their own candidates, just bash the republican candidates.
[/quote]

Uh huh...

Except for the brief period of time right after he picked Palin, all I heard from staunch Republicans is how McCain sucks, but they must vote for him anyway to stop the evil terrorist baby killer B. Hussein Obama
[/quote]








keep clogging up the forums with the negative mccain/palin crap while the silent majority supports their candidate

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...l=election+poll


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wonder why they havent added to this then in defense of their candidate?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Boobah said:


> this is the reason why republicans won last 2 elections. there's no such thing as the democratic party, just the republican and the anti-republican party.


I got to disagree with you on that one. The reason why republicans won the last two elections is because of the combination of corporate fat cats looking to cash in on what Clinton built and American dumb ass baby Jesus loving Ricky Bobbies that bought into their bullshit. Bush dodges a draft but I guess all you really need is to love baby Jesus and wear a stupid ass cowboy hat to win the Presidency. We wouldn't want none of dem educated people with their fancy words running this country now.
[/quote]

or maybe b/c i've never heard democrats speak positively about their own candidates, just bash the republican candidates.
[/quote]

Uh huh...

Except for the brief period of time right after he picked Palin, all I heard from staunch Republicans is how McCain sucks, but they must vote for him anyway to stop the evil terrorist baby killer B. Hussein Obama
[/quote]








keep clogging up the forums with the negative mccain/palin crap while the silent majority supports their candidate

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...l=election+poll
[/quote]

So I take up, with your suddenly found attitude of 'positivity only', you'll be scolding everyone on here who posts anything negative about Obama/Biden as well ?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> this is the reason why republicans won last 2 elections. there's no such thing as the democratic party, just the republican and the anti-republican party.


I got to disagree with you on that one. The reason why republicans won the last two elections is because of the combination of corporate fat cats looking to cash in on what Clinton built and American dumb ass baby Jesus loving Ricky Bobbies that bought into their bullshit. Bush dodges a draft but I guess all you really need is to love baby Jesus and wear a stupid ass cowboy hat to win the Presidency. We wouldn't want none of dem educated people with their fancy words running this country now.
[/quote]

or maybe b/c i've never heard democrats speak positively about their own candidates, just bash the republican candidates.
[/quote]

Uh huh...

Except for the brief period of time right after he picked Palin, all I heard from staunch Republicans is how McCain sucks, but they must vote for him anyway to stop the evil terrorist baby killer B. Hussein Obama
[/quote]








keep clogging up the forums with the negative mccain/palin crap while the silent majority supports their candidate

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...l=election+poll
[/quote]

So I take up, with your suddenly found attitude of 'positivity only', you'll be scolding everyone on here who posts anything negative about Obama/Biden as well ?
[/quote]

how often does that happen? The last few threads has been a circle jerk of you guys making fun of palin. save mdmedicine with the ann coulter articles, i really don't see anyone pitching a fit about obama
much lately.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Boobah said:


> this is the reason why republicans won last 2 elections. there's no such thing as the democratic party, just the republican and the anti-republican party.


I got to disagree with you on that one. The reason why republicans won the last two elections is because of the combination of corporate fat cats looking to cash in on what Clinton built and American dumb ass baby Jesus loving Ricky Bobbies that bought into their bullshit. Bush dodges a draft but I guess all you really need is to love baby Jesus and wear a stupid ass cowboy hat to win the Presidency. We wouldn't want none of dem educated people with their fancy words running this country now.
[/quote]

or maybe b/c i've never heard democrats speak positively about their own candidates, just bash the republican candidates.
[/quote]

Uh huh...

Except for the brief period of time right after he picked Palin, all I heard from staunch Republicans is how McCain sucks, but they must vote for him anyway to stop the evil terrorist baby killer B. Hussein Obama
[/quote]








keep clogging up the forums with the negative mccain/palin crap while the silent majority supports their candidate

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...l=election+poll
[/quote]

So I take up, with your suddenly found attitude of 'positivity only', you'll be scolding everyone on here who posts anything negative about Obama/Biden as well ?
[/quote]

how often does that happen? The last few threads has been a circle jerk of you guys making fun of palin. save mdmedicine with the ann coulter articles, i really don't see anyone pitching a fit about obama
much lately.
[/quote]

I see it, but I am not going to digg up old threads; just asking you if you'll do so in the future. BTW, provided you are not using piranha fury as the only method to follow presidential politics, the negative tone towards Obama at RNC convention from people like Giuliani and Palin must have outraged you.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah, i think you are an intelligent guy. I dont understand why you keep defending her. 
If she was a dem vp candidate, i would still be ripping on her. she is an idiot... I dont understand how you dont see that.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> Boobah, i think you are an intelligent guy. I dont understand why you keep defending her.
> If she was a dem vp candidate, i would still be ripping on her. she is an idiot... I dont understand how you dont see that.


because i'm voting for mccain not palin. nobody gives a sh*t about vp's and nobody votes because of vp's. Do you think anyone really gives a flying crap that's she's unqualified?? Her roll as vp is pure political strategy...swing the soccer mom voters who are pissed off that obama didn't pick hillary as a running mate.

as for her being an idiot, we'll see after tonight's debate. that's not a smartass comment i'm actually interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Palin took a wrong turn when she tried to fit into a particular political mold. She greatest strength was her honest and down to earth answers. When she spoke like a politician, her genuine likability dropped. If she's allowed to be herself, she'll do fine tonight.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Boobah said:


> this is the reason why republicans won last 2 elections. there's no such thing as the democratic party, just the republican and the anti-republican party.


I got to disagree with you on that one. The reason why republicans won the last two elections is because of the combination of corporate fat cats looking to cash in on what Clinton built and American dumb ass baby Jesus loving Ricky Bobbies that bought into their bullshit. Bush dodges a draft but I guess all you really need is to love baby Jesus and wear a stupid ass cowboy hat to win the Presidency. We wouldn't want none of dem educated people with their fancy words running this country now.
[/quote]

or maybe b/c i've never heard democrats speak positively about their own candidates, just bash the republican candidates.
[/quote]

Uh huh...

Except for the brief period of time right after he picked Palin, all I heard from staunch Republicans is how McCain sucks, but they must vote for him anyway to stop the evil terrorist baby killer B. Hussein Obama
[/quote]








keep clogging up the forums with the negative mccain/palin crap while the silent majority supports their candidate

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...l=election+poll
[/quote]

So I take up, with your suddenly found attitude of 'positivity only', you'll be scolding everyone on here who posts anything negative about Obama/Biden as well ?
[/quote]

how often does that happen? The last few threads has been a circle jerk of you guys making fun of palin. save mdmedicine with the ann coulter articles, i really don't see anyone pitching a fit about obama
much lately.
[/quote]

boobah, rest assured that those crazy swiftboat nazi's are coming up with something to throw at obama...probably something completely baseless, since that's what most arguments against him are...

anyone see the trailers for that new movie W? w00t! what a horrible president. so bad movies are now being made about him. laughable.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> this is the reason why republicans won last 2 elections. there's no such thing as the democratic party, just the republican and the anti-republican party.


I got to disagree with you on that one. The reason why republicans won the last two elections is because of the combination of corporate fat cats looking to cash in on what Clinton built and American dumb ass baby Jesus loving Ricky Bobbies that bought into their bullshit. Bush dodges a draft but I guess all you really need is to love baby Jesus and wear a stupid ass cowboy hat to win the Presidency. We wouldn't want none of dem educated people with their fancy words running this country now.
[/quote]

or maybe b/c i've never heard democrats speak positively about their own candidates, just bash the republican candidates.
[/quote]

Uh huh...

Except for the brief period of time right after he picked Palin, all I heard from staunch Republicans is how McCain sucks, but they must vote for him anyway to stop the evil terrorist baby killer B. Hussein Obama
[/quote]








keep clogging up the forums with the negative mccain/palin crap while the silent majority supports their candidate

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...l=election+poll
[/quote]

So I take up, with your suddenly found attitude of 'positivity only', you'll be scolding everyone on here who posts anything negative about Obama/Biden as well ?
[/quote]

how often does that happen? The last few threads has been a circle jerk of you guys making fun of palin. save mdmedicine with the ann coulter articles, i really don't see anyone pitching a fit about obama
much lately.
[/quote]

boobah, rest assured that those crazy swiftboat nazi's are coming up with something to throw at obama...probably something completely baseless, since that's what most arguments against him are...

anyone see the trailers for that new movie W? w00t! what a horrible president. so bad movies are now being made about him. laughable.
[/quote]

as much as he sucks, still the president of the united states...makes us look bad having a movie about him already i think.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

do you think if he was the head of a major corporation and that corporation had as many troubles as the US does, do you think he'd still be the head of that corporation? i dont care if he's god, if you do this bad of a job, you deserve what you get. just because he's the president, doesn't mean i have to like him, or support him. i support the constitution. bush does not unfortunately. hell, the supreme court put him in power...the ultimate injustice was just a small taste of things to come, as now we have a shitstorm of monumental proportions.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> do you think if he was the head of a major corporation and that corporation had as many troubles as the US does, do you think he'd still be the head of that corporation? i dont care if he's god, if you do this bad of a job, you deserve what you get. just because he's the president, doesn't mean i have to like him, or support him. i support the constitution. bush does not unfortunately. hell, the supreme court put him in power...the ultimate injustice was just a small taste of things to come, as now we have a shitstorm of monumental proportions.


yes and the fact is we should all be embarassed at the disservice our senators and congressmen have done to us, the mockery they make of our flawed system. clinton went through impeachment hearings over a beej bush has commited war crimes, taken away our rights and driven this country head first into the biggest pile of 5hit ever and these clowns dont have the balls to whisper the word impeach. atleast in the socialist democrcies when the govt fails they have the common decency to boot there sorry a55 the eff out.

**im not saying bush is solely responsable for the current economic problems but he has mismanaged just aout every aspect of govt over the last 7 years, if he was night manager of mcdonalds and made half the mistakes hes made as president he would have been booted.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i try to stay out of this topic mostly because i dont care but its it a YAYWW OR A NAWWWWW...? AKA good or bad?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mr im suspending my campaign to do everything i can to make this happen and im going to fight earmarks

http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/10/02/bai...pork/index.html


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

okay the bs is starting to really stink.

nismo, clinton was impeached because he lied while under oath. like it or not, that's what he was impeached over. and if i were a dem i'd not be mentioning the clinton presidency and honesty unless you haven't read the transcript of his testimony. there's a reason i'm not fan of the president and if i were you i'd wake up to the sad reality you WILL NOT find an honest politician. you can even like obama due to his (in your mind) lesser of to evils status, but don't start beating the drum of righteous fury because the (in your mind) greater of two evils isn't squeaky clean. you don't hold your chosen politician to that standard why would you think you have a beef when the guy you DON'T like isn't any better? and it's easy to say that he's "mismanaged just about every aspect of govt" and i may be inclined to agree with you but for GOD's sake, at least make the attempt at having some facts to back up your bitingly clever rhetoric. and while we're at it, "war crimes," "taking away our freedom", and driving this country into (how did it go?) "the biggest pile of 5hit ever" (nice and clever), are in bad need of some real world facts. otherwise you sound dangerously like the kind of person who just spouts rhetoric and doesn't actually think about their opinions enough to back them up with actual data and research.

r1d, i'll not argue the obvious fallacy of stating the moveon.org line "the supreme court put him in power" because anyone with five minutes and the attention span of a goldfish can verify that the president was elected by popular vote in both elections. and i'll not bother you with the little bit of common sense that states if there was actually anything at all to the conspiracies surrounding the election, it would have been discovered by rabid bush hating investigators just like reps would do the same for a democrat. and seriously did you say "the ultimate injustice was just a small taste of things to come, as now we have a shitstorm of monumental proportions"? i mean, how is the "ultimate injustice" but a taste? isn't the idea behind ultimate that there is no better? and if you support the constitution, surely you understand that any election with similar dispute like in 2000 would go to the supreme court as stated in the constitution? and if you truly believe that most arguments against the candidate you don't like are baseless, i'm sorry for you on the day you wake up and realize they weren't. not because i don't like you, him, or fuzzy bunnies everywhere. but because when dealing with politicians, they usually are.

nick, she's not an idiot. if she was she'd be a stay at home mom rather than a governor. i'm not mentioning her as vp because just like i'm not agreeing that she's stupid i'm also not dumb enough to believe she's going on tv tonight because mccain loves hockey.

liquid, LOL. nevermind. what's the point? one can't talk to you without agreeing with you first. unless one is a fundamentalist, how did you so cleverly put it, ricky bobby?

jewelz, i've got nothing for you. i don't agree with you but you've been pretty logical in this thread but i didn't want you to feel left out.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> jewlez, i've got nothing for you.












That sucks, but what the hey, cheers


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

sorry, big guy. you suck. you're just a stupid farm animal raping fundamentalist retard. there. now you know what it's like to post something that doesn't agree with liquid.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

whats fundamentalist mean there i am dumb enlighten me..americano

quick


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> sorry, big guy. you suck. you're just a stupid farm animal raping fundamentalist retard. there. now you know what it's like to post something that doesn't agree with liquid.


me and Liquid went a few rounds in the past...









And btw, I don't have to rape them, my sheep are attracted to me naturally


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

not me. i put straw in my pants.

cue, a fundamentalist means a lot of different things to a lot of different people in this country much less the world. sorry man, no quick enlightenment.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

is that your new fear pitch " oww better back of you fundamentalist" haha i see how you c*ck blocked liquid lol stick togatha brothaz use the forice cuz thats all you got nigroz

==my god man cue-ball use English when your talking to us phesents,,were American we cant understand crude laymen terms-artz fartz...laww tee dawww



Jewelz said:


> And btw, I don't have to rape them, my sheep are attracted to me naturally










bastard


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

you might be one of the least educated sounding people i've ever encountered on the internet.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> sorry, big guy. you suck. you're just a stupid farm animal raping fundamentalist retard. there. now you know what it's like to post something that doesn't agree with liquid.


me and Liquid went a few rounds in the past...









And btw, I don't have to rape them, my sheep are attracted to me naturally








[/quote]

of course you know how to speak Republican :laugh:
btw please translate what cueball just said.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> you might be one of the least educated sounding people i've ever encountered on the internet.










More than half the time I can't understand what he's trying to say. And when I can understand him I'd wished I couldn't.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

********lets not attack each other and stick to teh topic we dont need to have mettle get all worked up and give people time outs ********



mdrs said:


> otherwise you sound dangerously like the kind of person who just spouts rhetoric and doesn't actually think about their opinions enough to back them up with actual data and research.


i try not to bog down my posts with stating the obvious and i know you read alot of news and keep up on events (unlike palin) just because you choose not to think and associate my comments with the blaringly painful facts does not give you a podium to take a swipe at the substance of the points that im making here.

other then that i do generally enjoy having these discussion with you because you atleast have a clue about current events adn politics even though we see things from a differnt point of view.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

If Biden uses the word "fair" one more time to describe socialism I think I will throw up.

Funny conversation I had with a co-worker over lunch today - the restaurants which require 'tip sharing' between the waitstaff consistantly have the absolute worst service in town. Hands down, no question. Wonder why....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

she is lacking IQ? this debate is hilarious.

this is supposed to be a debate. not a dumb bitch saying say it aint so Joe.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

she has a note book full of talking points adn has spent the last 6 days being coached, biden could walk up to that podium anyday and give teh same performance. when the poo hits the fan you dont get a week off to prepare to handle the situation


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

ICEE said:


> she has a note book full of talking points adn has spent the last 6 days being coached, biden could walk up to that podium anyday and give teh same performance. when the poo hits the fan you dont get a week off to prepare to handle the situation


LOL I guess someone is eating their humble pie. How's it taste? What a great response to Palin's amazing performance.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> she is lacking IQ? this debate is hilarious.
> 
> this is supposed to be a debate. not a dumb bitch saying say it aint so Joe.


"a dumb bitch" ?? Wow, you're so articulate, it's no wonder you're sucessful in life.... Oh wait....
[/quote]

dont post if you have nothing to add to the topic.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

LOL. Irony:


ICEE said:


> dont post if you have nothing to add to the topic.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

nah man i wasn't attacking you. did come out a bit heated.

but you can't acknowledge the man lied under oath in the same statement in which you give him credit for doing it. if he had any respect for the process, he wouldn't boldly lie during it. i'm not defending some players in the current whitehouse game, belive me, but it doesn't work that way in my eyes. they're both the same.

and i don't understand why you decry mccain for saying the same thing as obama about earmarks and then doing the same thing as obama about the bailout monstrosity. if anything, wouldn't that cancel out any credibility regarding spending for both?

and the war in iraq was getting better a year ago. now it's doing very well. it's still war but there's a reason that you don't hear a lot on the news about war casualties anymore. now you hear about a lack of "political gains", whatever that means. don't get me wrong, i don't think this is the right battleground for this war, but it's been just as misrepresented when things are now going well as the initial danger was back then. they're both an illusion. i won't say that it's for good or ill, but i will say that the american people need to realize it. but we're there now. we do the job and don't screw these people over a second time.

a rocky period? are you joking? we had air superiority the entire time. we've been in wars that were more costly in both lives and material in one day than this entire war. come on, man. again, not agreeing on being there but as far as wars go, this has been a cakewalk.

no child left behind was stupid. there is NO getting around that. but that's one more reason why you should be in favor of school vouchers. i'm not trumping up one side or another since it's clear both parties in power don't give a sh*t about them.

and i'll throw in most of the rest of what you said. i think the war criminal thing is a bit much. i mean, honestly. no WWII POWs got a civil trial or anything other than military prison. that's just how it goes. and some stupid sh*t went down in gitmo and abu graib but tell me about your average POW experience and we'll talk. getting guys naked and taking pics is weird and demeaning, but seriously? certainly get those who did this but keep perspective. it's hardly like we were gassing people. and admit that a lot of major news outlets have been pretty one sided there.

i'll also give you one more. most of what you have a problem with the president for (education, economy, national debt, bail out, immigration reform, deregulation, and whatever i may have missed, you should be. not just because of how it's worked but because IT'S NOT HIS JOB! he's in charge of armed forces and vetoing legislation. all the other crap we've put on the holder of the office is insane. our entire model of government is clearly violating the sh*t out of the constitution. the president is not a political rockstar, he's got a very big job and this nation is bloated the crap out of that office. just like our entire party system. we're not watching government, we're watching a boxing match. and we let it happen.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> r1d, i'll not argue the obvious fallacy of stating the moveon.org line "the supreme court put him in power" because anyone with five minutes and the attention span of a goldfish can verify that the president was elected by popular vote in both elections. and i'll not bother you with the little bit of common sense that states if there was actually anything at all to the conspiracies surrounding the election, it would have been discovered by rabid bush hating investigators just like reps would do the same for a democrat. and seriously did you say "the ultimate injustice was just a small taste of things to come, as now we have a shitstorm of monumental proportions"? i mean, how is the "ultimate injustice" but a taste? isn't the idea behind ultimate that there is no better? and if you support the constitution, surely you understand that any election with similar dispute like in 2000 would go to the supreme court as stated in the constitution? and if you truly believe that most arguments against the candidate you don't like are baseless, i'm sorry for you on the day you wake up and realize they weren't. not because i don't like you, him, or fuzzy bunnies everywhere. but because when dealing with politicians, they usually are.


i suggest you take 5 minutes out of your time, and try to stay as attentive as possible, and look up the vote tallies for the 2000 election. just for shits and giggles, and get back to me on the popular vote thingy...

and seriously, you said it, how could the ultimate injustice be leapfrogged? well, what SEEMED to be the ultimate injustice at the time, would prove to pale in comparison to the rapid degradation of this country, which the initial election f*ck-up was just a catalyst for.

as far as arguments against him...what are the arguments? i'll lay them out for you, or at least the things i hear the most on todays streets...

"he's black"
"his middle name is hussein"
"he's a muslim"
"rev wright is his homeboy"

hit me with a REAL argument...95% of small businesses make less than 250,000 a year, raising taxes in that 250k+ bracket is not going to put a damper on the private sector. it'll aid job creation for private small businesses and push growth, instead of patting huge corporations like exxon and wal-mart on the ass and scooting them up the ladder. trickle down DOES NOT WORK...the only place it trickles is into corporate pockets. there was a time in this country when every store was a small business, you went to the hardware store for your nuts and bolts, you went to the butcher for your meat, you went to the milk-man for your milk, lots of people had jobs, made livings, grew their families, and were happy living in the greatest country on earth...now everybody is enslaved to the corporate system, small businesses making living wages for their owners were shut down, all the manufacturing of goods that was done domestically was shipped offshore because it was cheaper, and those small business owners were forced into jobs working for other people. this is not how america was made to run, open market is supposed to be OPEN, but as any good business man knows, money talks, cash is king, and the more chips you have....fill in the blank. there is no competition now, there used to be 500 stores selling different sh*t, now there's 3 that sell the same sh*t...is that not a corporate monopoly? how is anyone supposed to compete in that kind of market?

THAT'S a real argument...not "oh, he said lipstick on a pig and i think he was talking about palin...omg, wow what a douche, omg yeah he was definitely talking about palin"...talk facts


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

eh, nothing special. I think there was too much hype


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mdrs said:


> nah man i wasn't attacking you. did come out a bit heated.
> 
> but you can't acknowledge the man lied under oath in the same statement in which you give him credit for doing it. if he had any respect for the process, he wouldn't boldly lie during it. i'm not defending some players in the current whitehouse game, belive me, but it doesn't work that way in my eyes. they're both the same.
> 
> ...


i fixed your triple post..

what does air superiority have anything to do with iraq, we virtually had air superiority over that country since the first iraq war????


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I absolutely love this political commentary. They are so disapointed that there wasn't a trainwreck they are practically apoligizing to Palin. This is unprecidented. Geraldine Feraldo is kissing her ass. "They both walked away with a win." "They both did very well, certainly Governor Palin did" (Coming from a democratic VP candidate)

It continues, and I'm not even watching FOX.... All everyone is talking about is how awesome Palin is.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> > r1d, i'll not argue the obvious fallacy of stating the moveon.org line "the supreme court put him in power" because anyone with five minutes and the attention span of a goldfish can verify that the president was elected by popular vote in both elections. and i'll not bother you with the little bit of common sense that states if there was actually anything at all to the conspiracies surrounding the election, it would have been discovered by rabid bush hating investigators just like reps would do the same for a democrat. and seriously did you say "the ultimate injustice was just a small taste of things to come, as now we have a shitstorm of monumental proportions"? i mean, how is the "ultimate injustice" but a taste? isn't the idea behind ultimate that there is no better? and if you support the constitution, surely you understand that any election with similar dispute like in 2000 would go to the supreme court as stated in the constitution? and if you truly believe that most arguments against the candidate you don't like are baseless, i'm sorry for you on the day you wake up and realize they weren't. not because i don't like you, him, or fuzzy bunnies everywhere. but because when dealing with politicians, they usually are.
> 
> 
> i suggest you take 5 minutes out of your time, and try to stay as attentive as possible, and look up the vote tallies for the 2000 election. just for shits and giggles, and get back to me on the popular vote thingy...
> ...


No, it's an oligopoly.

And how, exactly, was the election fucked up? Oh, wait, there's a pretty good chance that it was fucked up by the people who didn't take the time to vote properly. If your vote's not worth enough to read and re-read the ballot carefully, then you voted for Pat Buchanan...get the f*ck over it, that's your bad for being a dumbass. There are dumbasses on BOTH sides of this country, both the left and the right, and if the stories are true and morons in Florida couldn't read a ballot, why aren't they being blamed? The way the votes were cast...Bush won. The Supreme Court didn't need to fundamentally change the way we count votes. We can't read intent by voters because we have this thing called a "secret ballot"...so how can we know what people intended? By the way, did ANY of Gore's proposed recount methods give him a victory?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

I think she was actually the one being condescending while trying to back a continued both domestic and foreign Bush policy. And I think doing that during a time when Americans have already done their homework will continue to cost Mccain Independents and moderate Republicans. I give her credit for not drooling on herself although in the beginning I thought she looked like she might actually break down and cry. But Biden was just too much for her and on top of that he's got a reputation for being being honest, so his genuine "straight talk" is still intact unlike Mccain. I also like the fact that when she went back to the "Baby Jesus" routine, ya know throwing in the soccer mom and the kitchen table bs, Biden fought fire with fire and was actually more convincing. I congradulate her coaches tho, good job.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the main difference between both of there sucesses is that she mad eup for all of her blunders and redemed her self and in the process far exceeded incredibly low expectations were biden came out and presented a well articulated informed arguement for his ticket and it came off very naturally. there were absolutely time that palin was reciting prepared lines and reverting to her energy policy to avoid the real questiosn she was not capable of answering. she did pull it off and was able to throw in her personality that people can relate to. i definately give her credit biden is quite in political challenger to go up against.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

what type of accent is that? that palin has, i dono wat to call it...dont tell me its "alaskan"......:|


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> what type of accent is that? that palin has, i dono wat to call it...dont tell me its "alaskan"......:|


northern midwest

not quite fargo but definately those northern states to teh west of the great lakes and east of oragon


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought they both did well. Palin actually looked like she knew what she was talking about. Biden countered every one of her arguments.

This'll probably have the same fallout as last week's debate.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> I thought they both did well. Palin actually looked like she knew what she was talking about. Biden countered every one of her arguments.
> 
> This'll probably have the same fallout as last week's debate.


agreed

i agreed with her about the global warming thing.

though, a few times i found myself rewinding what she was saying just to realize that i still had no idea what she was talking about..... or what it had to do with anything.

i love when Biden called one of mccains ideas "a bridge to nowhere"


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I watched it in this bar where every single person was for Obama... lol, it was crazy, there was a line to get in before the debate and Obama/Biden signs were everywhere. I've never watched anything political in a bar before, this seriously felt like the Super Bowl where my home team is playing. Surprised noone had their faces painted.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I watched it in this bar where every single person was for Obama... lol, it was crazy, there was a line to get in before the debate and Obama/Biden signs were everywhere. I've never watched anything political in a bar before, this seriously felt like the Super Bowl where my home team is playing. Surprised noone had their faces painted.


what black?














yeeaa im a dick


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Lol. I was thinking the same thing but didn't want to say it.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Liquid said:


> I watched it in this bar where every single person was for Obama... lol, it was crazy, there was a line to get in before the debate and Obama/Biden signs were everywhere. I've never watched anything political in a bar before, this seriously felt like the Super Bowl where my home team is playing. Surprised noone had their faces painted.


what black?:laugh:







yeeaa im a dick








[/quote]


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

my girl went to the bathroom at one point and i just so happened to pause it like this:


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I watched it in this bar where every single person was for Obama... lol, it was crazy, there was a line to get in before the debate and Obama/Biden signs were everywhere. I've never watched anything political in a bar before, this seriously felt like the Super Bowl where my home team is playing. Surprised noone had their faces painted.


I am shocked that you would go to such a bar..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> I watched it in this bar where every single person was for Obama... lol, it was crazy, there was a line to get in before the debate and Obama/Biden signs were everywhere. I've never watched anything political in a bar before, this seriously felt like the Super Bowl where my home team is playing. Surprised noone had their faces painted.


I am shocked that you would go to such a bar..
[/quote]

Yeah like I have a lot of choice here in Seattle :laugh:

I have no idea which establishment the five Republicans that live in Seattle chose to watch it in.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> I watched it in this bar where every single person was for Obama... lol, it was crazy, there was a line to get in before the debate and Obama/Biden signs were everywhere. I've never watched anything political in a bar before, this seriously felt like the Super Bowl where my home team is playing. Surprised noone had their faces painted.


I am shocked that you would go to such a bar..
[/quote]

Yeah like I have a lot of choice here in Seattle :laugh:

I have no idea which establishment the five Republicans that live in Seattle chose to watch it in.
[/quote]

I'm thinking Lottabucks.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

same here jewelz, although there's a growing trend in massachusetts that it's the "cool" thing to do to be a republican...anyone who knows a firefighter, police officer, or someone in the army should be a republican, because if they're not, you're not supporting your public servant. it's a whole lotta bullshit and actually my resentment for most of the republican party comes from these streetwalking dumbasses who think they're republicans, but the only reason they are is because hillman on WAAF told them to be. lol.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> what type of accent is that? that palin has, i dono wat to call it...dont tell me its "alaskan"......:|


Sounds Minnesooohtan, dont'cha know? In other news, I need to make a hot dish for the Lutheran social and beat back the skeeters whilst doing that.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> I watched it in this bar where every single person was for Obama... lol, it was crazy, there was a line to get in before the debate and Obama/Biden signs were everywhere. I've never watched anything political in a bar before, this seriously felt like the Super Bowl where my home team is playing. Surprised noone had their faces painted.


I am shocked that you would go to such a bar..
[/quote]

Yeah like I have a lot of choice here in Seattle :laugh:

I have no idea which establishment the five Republicans that live in Seattle chose to watch it in.
[/quote]

I'm thinking Lottabucks.
[/quote]










By the way, that Fox News reporter showed up at my bar and declared that it was a "split"


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> I watched it in this bar where every single person was for Obama... lol, it was crazy, there was a line to get in before the debate and Obama/Biden signs were everywhere. I've never watched anything political in a bar before, this seriously felt like the Super Bowl where my home team is playing. Surprised noone had their faces painted.


I am shocked that you would go to such a bar..
[/quote]

Yeah like I have a lot of choice here in Seattle :laugh:

I have no idea which establishment the five Republicans that live in Seattle chose to watch it in.
[/quote]

I'm thinking Lottabucks.
[/quote]










By the way, that Fox News reporter showed up at my bar and declared that it was a "split"








[/quote]

Would it be better if I called it "Fivebucks"? That's where Y-people like to hang in your town, too, right?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Chil, you lost me ..









Lol, check this out, this is wrong as hell, but funny:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/adg/836109998.html


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

wow...no anal required...sounds like a deal!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Chil, you lost me ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam I got to try that in NY..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone see Palin on SNL ? It was pretty funny, the scene with her and Alec Baldwin..


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

no, i was camping this weekend, i gotta search youtube for it. was it good?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

It was pretty decent. She was a good sport about it


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the best part of her appearance is what she didnt do, Amy Polar's bit was so funny..

she was a good sport about it but they really were giving her a beating.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

funniest thing is now there are questions weather the appearance (or tina fey in particular) is, or has hurt her at the polls.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> funniest thing is now there are questions weather the appearance (or tina fey in particular) is, or has hurt her at the polls.


Nah. It probably actually helped fix her image somewhat. Won't make a big difference one way or the other, though


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

LOLOLOL

enlight of her recent string of remarks about having a majic wand i have finally figured out her motivations.

she is just a typical girl with princess complex, it all adds up now the combination of her persuit of power and attention. the beauty queen stuff and wanting to control her lands. this is what a princess does. she wants to wave the majic wand of executive privledge. VP = virtual princess


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I really get annoyed when I get scolded for calling obama a black, but the libs are free to be sexist and be prejudice against the old [ageism?].


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

id move to canada lol jk


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

FuZZy said:


> I really get annoyed when I get scolded for calling obama a black, but the libs are free to be sexist and be prejudice against the old [ageism?].


Who's scolding you for calling Obama black ? I am a lib and BHO IS black, just look at him - looks black to me; blacker than Wu-Tang


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> I really get annoyed when I get scolded for calling obama a black, but the libs are free to be sexist and be prejudice against the old [ageism?].


Who's scolding you for calling Obama black ? I am a lib and BHO IS black, just look at him - looks black to me; blacker than Wu-Tang








[/quote]
yeah, and mccain is old, i am irish. 
its when you begin to talk about someones physical characteristics having a weight on their decisions when one begins to be prejudice.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Nick G said:


> I really get annoyed when I get scolded for calling obama a black, but the libs are free to be sexist and be prejudice against the old [ageism?].


Who's scolding you for calling Obama black ? I am a lib and BHO IS black, just look at him - looks black to me; blacker than Wu-Tang








[/quote]
yeah, and mccain is old, i am irish. 
its when you begin to talk about someones physical characteristics having a weight on their decisions when one begins to be prejudice.
[/quote]

there is some truth that those physical characteristics are directly tied to social characteristics obamas motivations could very well be influenced by what he was exposed to as a balck american youth. lets say palin and obama are about the same age but completely opposite their social situations most definately had a direct impact on their current ideals and i would challange anyone to disprove those differences are not in any way tied to thier gender/race..

im not saying either one is right or wrong and definately agree taht may people are to stupid to look beyond the obvious but there is some complexity and truth to these chatacterizations.

do you honestly think palin ormccain are really in touch with the cahllenges of innercity lower class like obama is from doing his community work? do you think an actractive white woman would even be able to do what obama was able to do as a community organizer in the areas he worked in ? these are jsut facts. not all people are equally or can be judged equally.

do you think obama would have been eleceted governer in alaska if he did everything exactly the same way as palin did?

the desire for equality is not realistic and in many ways the tools used to achieve a percieved equality creates more inequality and createa undesirable situation. the mortage industry disaster is a great example of how the desire to have all people seeking home ownership to be given a chance has screwed us all. some people are just more qualified or more capable of things then others and sometimes those factors are directly related to race or gender.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i agree nismo, all i was saying was that when someone is catergorized as being "black" or "old" or "a woman" and someone expects that person to act in that stereotypical way all the time is the problem. 
i agree, peoples experiences shape them, but noone is exactly as they are percieved on the surface, and thats why there are debates in politics instead of just pictures and vote based on looks. 
thats all i meant.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

It'd be so cool if McCain loses Alaska...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> It'd be so cool if McCain loses Alaska...


yeah especially if obama doesnt even campaign there.
didnt he decide not to spend any money or time there cus he expects to loose it?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick G said:


> It'd be so cool if McCain loses Alaska...


yeah especially if obama doesnt even campaign there.
didnt he decide not to spend any money or time there cus he expects to loose it?
[/quote]

Probably. McCain's campaign, in the meanwhile, has pulled out of a bunch of swing states like CO and IA and inexplicably, is putting the bulk of their money into PA.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Nick G said:


> It'd be so cool if McCain loses Alaska...


yeah especially if obama doesnt even campaign there.
didnt he decide not to spend any money or time there cus he expects to loose it?
[/quote]

the other MAJOR reason he could careless about alaska is the utter lack of electorial votes he would get for his efforts. it would be a total waste of time other then to give the McCain/Palin a slap in the face


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> It'd be so cool if McCain loses Alaska...


yeah especially if obama doesnt even campaign there.
didnt he decide not to spend any money or time there cus he expects to loose it?
[/quote]

Probably. McCain's campaign, in the meanwhile, has pulled out of a bunch of swing states like CO and IA and inexplicably, is putting the bulk of their money into PA.
[/quote]

which may be a lost cause (this is from 2 weeks ago):


> By Thomas Fitzgerald
> INQUIRER STAFF WRITER
> Democratic Sen. Barack Obama has nearly closed the deal in Pennsylvania, as anxiety over the economy overcomes lingering concerns about his inexperience and qualms about his race, according to more than three dozen political operatives, pollsters and analysts across the state.
> A surge in Democratic voter registration is also helping.
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick G said:


> It'd be so cool if McCain loses Alaska...


yeah especially if obama doesnt even campaign there.
didnt he decide not to spend any money or time there cus he expects to loose it?
[/quote]

Probably. McCain's campaign, in the meanwhile, has pulled out of a bunch of swing states like CO and IA and inexplicably, is putting the bulk of their money into PA.
[/quote]

which may be a lost cause (this is from 2 weeks ago):


> By Thomas Fitzgerald
> INQUIRER STAFF WRITER
> Democratic Sen. Barack Obama has nearly closed the deal in Pennsylvania, as anxiety over the economy overcomes lingering concerns about his inexperience and qualms about his race, according to more than three dozen political operatives, pollsters and analysts across the state.
> A surge in Democratic voter registration is also helping.
> ...


[/quote]

I know, which is why it's so puzzling that they're spending so much effort in there. At this point, even Bob Dole thinks John McCain sucks as a campaigner


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I know, which is why it's so puzzling that they're spending so much effort in there. At this point, even Bob Dole thinks John McCain sucks as a campaigner


its pretty clear the wheels have fallen off the straight talk express, the campaign has turned nasty. they spend more time talking about obama and biden then they do talking about thier own policy, i listen to alot of the campaign coverage and McCain and palins crowd sound more like and angry mob then positive supporters. they have too many battle ground states and are slipping in the polls in too many of them to be able to effectively focus on turning things back into their favor.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> I know, which is why it's so puzzling that they're spending so much effort in there. At this point, even Bob Dole thinks John McCain sucks as a campaigner


its pretty clear the wheels have fallen off the straight talk express, the campaign has turned nasty. they spend more time talking about obama and biden then they do talking about thier own policy, i listen to alot of the campaign coverage and McCain and palins crowd sound more like and angry mob then positive supporters. they have too many battle ground states and are slipping in the polls in too many of them to be able to effectively focus on turning things back into their favor.
[/quote]

Yeah like all this "real America" bullshit. Palin claiming that small towns are the "pro-America" places.. Like in VA; they've been campaigning in Southern VA, saying it's "real Virginia" at their rallies while John McCain's brother proclaimed that NoVa is "communist country".

How insulting is that ? Republicans are always talking about how patriotic they are and at the same time constantly calling places on the US map as anti-american or non-patriotic. Living in Podunk, Nebraska does not make you anyone more pro-American or patriotic than if they lived in San Francisco, Seattle or NYC.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Be careful what you wish for...sooner or later Madonna is gonna be your new president & every time she stands at the podium she'd be "'vogue-ing"......lmfao looooool


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> I know, which is why it's so puzzling that they're spending so much effort in there. At this point, even Bob Dole thinks John McCain sucks as a campaigner


its pretty clear the wheels have fallen off the straight talk express, the campaign has turned nasty. they spend more time talking about obama and biden then they do talking about thier own policy, i listen to alot of the campaign coverage and McCain and palins crowd sound more like and angry mob then positive supporters. they have too many battle ground states and are slipping in the polls in too many of them to be able to effectively focus on turning things back into their favor.
[/quote]

Yeah like all this "real America" bullshit. Palin claiming that small towns are the "pro-America" places.. Like in VA; they've been campaigning in Southern VA, saying it's "real Virginia" at their rallies while John McCain's brother proclaimed that NoVa is "communist country".

How insulting is that ? Republicans are always talking about how patriotic they are and at the same time constantly calling places on the US map as anti-american or non-patriotic. Living in Podunk, Nebraska does not make you anyone more pro-American or patriotic than if they lived in San Francisco, Seattle or NYC.
[/quote]

it's just appealing to the masses. <3 politics. kind of the same thing as obamas comment about the country folk clinging to guns and bibles


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Quint said:


> Be careful what you wish for...sooner or later Madonna is gonna be your new president & every time she stands at the podium she'd be "'vogue-ing"......*lmfao looooool*


Well, that makes one person on this entire board, I guess.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Ultimate Warrior should be the new president *imagines him shaking the podium and screaming like a lunatic*.........lolz


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Trouble in paradise ?

http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/10/25/pal...sion/index.html


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Quint said:


> Ultimate Warrior should be the new president *imagines him shaking the podium and screaming like a lunatic*.........lolz


Can you find a different thread to spam, please? And why haven't you started a Marion Ross thread yet? You're slipping by spamming this one and neglecting that actress!


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i posted this in another thread, but figured it wouold go well here too.

and THIS is why palin is scary...






Palin, while talking about increase funding for special needs children, singled out research using fruit flies as wasteful. She even said 'i kid you not'. I guess palin fails to understand that fruit fly research has been incredibly important in understanding birth defects and what causes them and has even helped doctors understand down syndrome, something which her youngest child has. Fruit fly research is incredibly important in science these days, but i guess it has little or nothing to do with the public good.

I dont know if this is because of palin's ignorance of the subject, her lack of preparedness for her first policy speech ever, or her distates for science.

For someone that is championing rights and advantages for special needs kids and one who has a child with a birth defect and say soemthing like that is just amazing to me. It may not be 'common' knowledge that fruit flies are so important to science(although i remember doing experiments with fruit flies in high school biology), but if you are campaigning for VP and you were planning on saying what she did(she even added a 'i kid you not' and a head tilt while adding a smirk on her face) i would figure you would check out reasons for something, no? amazing.

here is a blog by a professor of biology about it: http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2008/10...t_and_antis.php


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

scrubbs said:


> i posted this in another thread, but figured it wouold go well here too.
> 
> and THIS is why palin is scary...
> 
> ...


and it is the state's responsibility to research this . . . why? why is it my responsibility to pick up the tab for this research? wanting the government out of that research is HARDLY an anti special needs kid stance. what i consider scary is people who don't understand what their government is actually intended for.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> McCain is gonna win just like how Bush won.....by riggin sh*t


Good, I got a few grand on McCain to win at 6-1 odds


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> McCain is gonna win just like how Bush won.....by riggin sh*t


Good, I got a few grand on McCain to win at 6-1 odds








[/quote]

you got screwed man, 7-1 is the latest line. when did you place your bet?


----------

